# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  The Starvation of Yemen

## Origanalist

By DANIEL LARISON  September 1, 2016



Peter Oborne and Nawal al-Maghafi have produced an extensive report on the appalling conditions in Yemen. Here they discuss some of the effects of the Saudi-led blockade:




> We were also told by doctors that the blockade of Yemen, legitimised by the United Nations Security Council, and backed by Britain and the United States to prevent arms supplies reaching the warring sides, has also prevented vital drugs and medical equipment from reaching the country.
> 
> There are babies dying in incubators because we cant get supplies to treat them
> 
> At the Republic teaching hospital in Sanaa, the Yemeni capital, Dr Ahmed Yahya al-Haifi spelt out what he saw as the consequences of the Saudi blockade: We are unable to get medical supplies. Anaesthetics. Medicines for kidneys. There are babies dying in incubators because we cant get supplies to treat them.
> 
> Al-Haifi estimated that 25 people were dying every day at the Republic hospital for want of medical supplies [bold mine-DL]. They call it natural death, he said. But its not. If we had the medicines they wouldnt be dead.
> 
> I consider them killed as if they were killed by an air strike, because if we had the medicines they would still be alive.


The U.N. recently claimed that the death toll from the war had reached 10,000, but that figure must be significantly undercounting the victims of the last seventeen months. Many civilians are perishing from lack of food and medicine and arent yet being counted among the wars victims. The Saudi-led blockade is responsible for depriving most of the population of basic necessities. As the authors note elsewhere in the report, much of the country is on the verge of starvation.

Afrah Nasser wrote yesterday about the near-famine conditions that threaten the lives of millions of Yemenis:




> These shocking statistics warn that Yemenis soon will be put to death by starvation, as the war has no end in sight. As long the world remains indifferent and timely action to prevent it is not taken, all indicators show a famine is all but inevitable


continued.. http://www.theamericanconservative.c...on-of-yemen-2/

----------


## Danke



----------


## goldenequity

Is it ok to shout??? 

The country is on the verge of starvation

The Saudi Blockade of Yemen, 

legitimized by the United Nations Security Council, 

backed by Britain 

backed by United States

----------


## Origanalist

> Is it ok to shout??? 
> 
> The country is on the verge of starvation
> 
> The Saudi Blockade of Yemen, 
> 
> legitimized by the United Nations Security Council, 
> 
> backed by Britain 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

It's another Hegemons vs. 'everybody else' war.

.... and it's *all* because the Yemeniis threw out 
the subservient puppet regime
whom the Globalists and Saudis installed as their 'leader'.

The deposed 'president' is hiding out in Riyadh waiting to be re-imposed.

It's all about the West being butthurt
over the Ports and military/strategic assets 'developed' by the West.
They figured they 'owned' the Country. $#@! the people... they're just 'tenants'.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> There are babies dying in incubators


Not to make light of the tragedy in Yemen, but come on. Is there a second Godwin's law about resorting to babies and incubators?

----------


## Origanalist

> Not to make light of the tragedy in Yemen, but come on. Is there a second Godwin's law about resorting to babies and incubators?


I guess it's easy to get desensitized to it when it happens so often.

----------


## RonPaulIsGreat

We're smart in the US we accept our falsely elected leaders, so as to avoid this kind of bloodshed.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I guess it's easy to get desensitized to it when it happens so often.


Except that is usually a lie or a gross exaggeration. Plenty of people dying there already. Babies blown up? Plenty of them. Thrown out of incubators? Not really.

----------


## Origanalist

> Except that is usually a lie or a gross exaggeration. Plenty of people dying there already. Babies blown up? Plenty of them. Thrown out of incubators? Not really.


Ok. Well, opinions on that aside, WTH are we involved there in the first place? It seems our government just can't keep it's grubbies out of death and destruction.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ok. Well, opinions on that aside, WTH are we involved there in the first place? It seems our government just can't keep it's grubbies out of death and destruction.


Saudi agenda. It's getting hard to determine which is the dog and which is the tail.

----------


## goldenequity

Some footage of Saudis getting their ass kicked by the barefooted Houthis.

----------


## goldenequity

Uh-oh...
I think I just heard a little whimper coming from the Royal Palace...

►*Yemeni Army missile strikes 700km deep into Saudi Arabia
*

Sana’a, Yemen (5:04 A.M.) – A SCUD missile fired by the Yemeni Republican Guard 
reportedly *struck the Saudi city of Ta’if* that is located approximately *700 km deep* 
into the oil-dependent nation.

This military development is of massive significance because 
it implies that the *Saudi capital of Riyadh* 
is *within the range* of the *Yemeni ballistic missiles*, 
and may therefore change the trajectory of the Yemeni conflict 
further to the side of the Sana’a-based elected government of Yemen.

Al-Masira News Channel and official military sources 
have yet to confirm news of this rocket attack.



*I'd be willing to bet money:*
These ballistic missiles either:
come directly from Iran
or
are Iranian components 'assembled' in Yemen
or
are built in Yemen with Iranian technology.
See where we're goin with this?

----------


## Origanalist

> Uh-oh...
> I think I just heard a little whimper coming from the Royal Palace...
> 
> ►*Yemeni Army missile strikes 700km deep into Saudi Arabia
> *
> 
> Sana’a, Yemen (5:04 A.M.) – A SCUD missile fired by the Yemeni Republican Guard 
> reportedly *struck the Saudi city of Ta’if* that is located approximately *700 km deep* 
> into the oil-dependent nation.
> ...


Don't start no $#@!, won't be no $#@!. But the $#@! merchants seem to hold heavy sway planet wide.

----------


## Origanalist

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to goldenequity again.

----------


## goldenequity

October 2015 *Gulf States Set To Buy Iron Dome System*



("say Bibi... remember last year? We were haggling over that Iron Dome thingy....."  )

----------


## goldenequity

►*Yemeni Army promises to expand operations in Saudi Arabia*



(They are fierce. srsly. Riyadh should be worried.)


> The Yemeni Army announced 
> that they intend to expand their military operations beyond the Saudi border 
> after weeks of fighting the Saudi-led Coalition in the Jizan, Asir, and Najran regions.
> 
> According to Yemen-based Khabar News Agency, 
> the Yemeni Minister of Defense General Sharif Luqman promised 
> to expand military operations in Saudi Arabia 
> because of the ruthless airstrikes conducted by the latter’s air force all over Yemen.
> 
> ...


=====================

*Yemen:*

Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource · 1 hod.
►*Saudi airstrike kills 16 people in northern #Yemen*

----------


## AZJoe

*Aiding and abetting the Saudi slaughter in Yemen*
http://harpers.org/archive/2016/09/a...sses/?single=1

Such was the dire condition of the country before Saudi Arabia unleashed a bombing campaign …  which has *destroyed warehouses, factories, power plants, ports, hospitals, water tanks, gas stations, and bridges, along with miscellaneous targets ranging from donkey carts to wedding parties to archaeological monuments.* Thousands of civilians — no one knows how many — have been killed or wounded. *Along with the bombing, the Saudis have enforced a blockade, cutting off supplies of food, fuel, and medicine. … the country is on the brink of starvation.*

This rain of destruction was *made possible by the material and moral support of [Washington] which supplied most of the bombers, bombs, and missiles* required for the aerial onslaught. … U.S. Navy ships *aided the blockade*. …

Khalid bin Sultan, …  declaring the southern portion of the country a “killing zone,” he mobilized the entire Saudi military. The air force carpet bombed the border region ... The result, however, was a humiliating setback for the House of Saud. Their ground troops were bested by the Houthis  … The aerial campaign was no more impressive. …  A senior U.N. diplomat put it to me more bluntly: “They lost.”

*The Obama Administration … already bent on expanding arms sales … now [received] manna fell from heaven. … the Saudis embarked on a massive weapons-buying spree*.

At the top of their shopping list were *eighty-four specially modified Boeing F-15 jets … 170 helicopters. …  1,300 cluster bombs sold by the Textron Corporation* …  neither the United States nor Saudi Arabia had endorsed the Convention on Cluster Munitions … [ banned] by more than one hundred nations … *the largest arms sale in U.S. history*. …

[*Washington’s*] housing compound a dozen or so miles outside Riyadh … is home to 2,000 Americans, military and civilian, dedicated to the security of the regime … inhabitants of the compound supervise the *arming and training of the Saudi* National Guard … Others are attached to the U.S. Military Training Mission to Saudi Arabia, which services the regular armed forces…  this group is charged …  *building the capability and capacity of the Saudi Arabian Armed Fo*rces” … *acting as* an “advocate for U.S. business to supply defense goods and services to the S.A.A.F.” In other words, the Saudis host a *sales team dedicated to selling them weapons*. …

*the U.S. government is the official vendor for weapons sales on behalf of corporations such as Boeing and Textron*. …  *the Saudis are [also] certainly in need* is keeping their expensive toys in working order, a lucrative prospect for firms such as Astrolabe.  …  *the maintenance contract* for the F-15s alone was worth $2.5 billion …

Other features of the U.S.–Saudi security relationship are more obscure, such as the “secret” CIA drone base …  Dedicated to launching drone strikes against Al Qaeda in Yemen … even as the drones regularly incinerated Al Qaeda members along with innocent bystanders and the occasional wedding party, [S.A.] not only declined to arrest the terrorists but on occasion provided them with safe houses in Sanaa. …

*[Washington] announced it was supplying “logistical and intelligence support*.” … the Saudi-led coalition imposed *a comprehensive air and sea blockade* of Houthi-held areas … For a population that relied on imports for at least 90 percent of its food, not to mention almost all other essentials such as fuel, cooking gas, and medicine, the effect would be devastating.

U.S. diplomatic cover would be unstintingly maintained as the war raged on. … the Dutch government sponsored a resolution in the U.N. Human Rights Council calling for an independent and unfettered investigation into war crimes … The Saudis strenuously objected …The United States declined to support the Dutch, effectively killing the idea. …  the Obama Administration’s support for the Yemeni adventure was never in doubt

*Civilians began to die early on the day the war started. … Five days into the assault, the attackers leveled Yemen’s largest cement factory, …  struck the Yemany Dairy and Beverage factory …  A strike on a refugee camp at Mazraq … the Beni Hassan refugee camp in Hajjah* …

As reports of civilian casualties and Houthi advances seeped into the media,  …  Tony Blinken, the deputy secretary of state, arrived in Riyadh, …  told reporters. “As part of that effort, *we have expedited weapons deliveries [and] increased our intelligence sharing.*” … In an intelligence official … “Plan?” he replied in exasperated tones. “There was no plan. No plan at all. They just bombed anything and everything that looked like it might be a target.” …

For hundreds or thousands of strikes, there was less excuse, or none at all. …  there appears to have been *a concerted attempt to destroy all the gas stations* … Thanks to the blockade, fuel was scarce, …  the number of victims is actually unclear, since so many were burned beyond recognition. … on May 8, the coalition declared that the entire 4,000-square-mile governorate of Saada was now a “military target,” and therefore open to indiscriminate attack. …  *cluster bombs were heavily used*.

“I witnessed about a thousand air strikes,” recalled Tariq Riebl, an aid worker with a major international humanitarian organization …  the strikes were relentless, lasting up to five hours. “You’d have that four to six times a day.” …  *Crowded markets appear to have had a particular attraction for the targeteers*. Human Rights Watch documented a dozen such attacks across northern Yemen, …  “When the first strike came, the world was full of blood,” …  “*People were all in pieces, their limbs were everywhere. People went flying. Most of the people, we collected in pieces, we had to put them in plastic bags. A leg, an arm, a head. There wasn’t more than five minutes between the first and second strike*.”… Metal fragments retrieved from the scene were revealed to be from U.S.-manufactured GBU-31 satellite-guided bombs, a thousand of which were included in a $1.29 billion weapons sale to the Saudis …  

*Yemeni civilians were being deliberately targeted*.  … the coalition bombed a housing compound for workers of the Mokha power plant, …   Tariq Riebl concluded that the civilian targets were not an accident. “Let’s be very clear,” he told me. “The civilian targeting is absolutely astounding. I’ve seen *hospitals, mosques, marketplaces, restaurants, power plants, universities, residential houses, just bombed, office buildings, bombed. Everything is a target*. …  the Saudis were hitting donkey carts. … the water tank in one of the towns got hit, and it sits on a lonesome little hill. There was nothing there. When you’re hitting a donkey cart or you’re hitting a water tank, what is your rationale? “ …

the Doctors Without Borders hospital in Hayden, destroyed last October by air strikes — one of three of the organization’s facilities to be hit during the war — leaving 200,000 people in the region without access to lifesaving medical care. The group had repeatedly relayed the hospital’s GPS coordinates to the Saudis … and prominently displayed their logo on the roof.

As of February 2016, the Saudis noted that *the coalition had flown more than 46,500 sorties over Yemen*. …

----------


## goldenequity

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AZJoe again.

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen:* more *ABOVE*




Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 1 hod.
*#Yemen Army's Missile Forces Unit announce the introduction of locally modified "Burkan-1 (Volcano)" Scud missile*






> According to @MasirahTV, Burkan-1 is:
> 
> - Scud modified
> - Range 800km
> - 12.5m long & 88cm diameter
> - Warhead is 1/2 ton
> - Missile is 8 tons


Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 1 h
*Overview of Burkan-1 missile, developed by Missile Forces Unit (#MFU) of the #Yemen-i Army*
https://twitter.com/tonytohcy/status/771727104551497728

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 58 min
*Burkan-1 was reportedly first fired towards #Saudi city of #Taif, with locals witnessed what it looked like as "meteorite fall" last night*

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 56 min
*With Burkan-1 capable of reaching any distance targets within 800km range, this means Yemenis can target any Saudi cities including Jeddah*

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 46 min
*Burkan-1 (Volcano) #Yemen*



Related:
*
Iran, 500 meter Underground secret missile base*

----------


## goldenequity

Cheap Imports 

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 1 hod.
*Port Aden: These are South Resistance militias recruited by Saudi Arabia to fight Houthis at #Najran border & #Sadah
*



Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 1 hod.
#*Saudi media confirms 300 southern militias from #Aden will be transported to fight Houthi forces at #KSA border*

----------


## goldenequity

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 2 hod.
*Map of #Yemen war situation as of 2nd Sept* (by @ArtRosinski)

----------


## goldenequity

Sept. 5, 2016
*Reports that Houthis have taken Midi Port from pro-Hadi forces*

----------


## goldenequity

The 'Nimr' Tiger ‏@Souria4Syrians 3h3 hours ago
*Houthi fighter carries injured Saudi invader to safety for treatment.* (one of the *above*.)

----------


## RJB

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to AZJoe again.


I gave him some, and I am in great rep debt to you.  I appreciate the News a lot of people (you especially) on this forum bring.

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen:*

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 28 min.
*Latest footage of Houthi-led offensive at Midi border coast*

----------


## goldenequity

Sept. 6, 2016
*Yemen:*

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy · 8 min.
*#Yemen-i forces claim full control of al-Qarn and al-Safina as well as several sites in Al Khubah region of #Jizan
*
Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy · 1 min.
*#Yemen-i forces reportedly launched Zilzal-3 missile towards industrial area in Dhahran al-Janoub of #Asir*

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy · 48 sek.
*Army/Houthis repelling pro-Hadi forces attempting to advance towards Al Ghayl district of #Jawf*

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen: All-female brigade of Houthi fighters hold parade in Sanaa* 




(Propaganda 'machines' learn from each other. Kurds are the 'best' technically... Yemeniis catch on fast.)

----------


## goldenequity

zerohedge ‏@zerohedge 6 hod.
►*SAUDI ARABIA SAID TO WEIGH CANCELING $20 BILLION OF PROJECTS: BBG*




> Yemeni adventure is far more expensive than they thought. 
> Endless crowds of mercenaries from around the globe are not for free as well...


►*Yemeni missile strike kills 30+ Saudi soldiers*



> Jizan, Saudi Arabia (11:40 P.M.) – The Yemeni Army’s Rocket Battalion 
> landed a direct hit on the ‘Ayn Al-Harrah Military Camp in the Jizan Region tonight, 
> killing over 30 Saudi soldiers after a ballistic missile hit this military installation.
> 
> According to the Yemeni Republican Guard’s media wing, 
> the Rocket Battalion fired *a Qahir-1 Tochka Ballistic Missile* 
> into the Jizan Region of Saudi Arabia tonight, 
> causing severe damage to the Saudi Army camp.


Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 8 min.
►#*Saudi Arabia bombing itself silly again : 60 KSA airstrikes on Saudi town of Al Khaubah, Jizan province. Held by #Yemen forces since Feb.*

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 32 min.
*Female Houthi fighters in #Sanaa* (pic by @AFPphoto)











No offense to the 'ladies' but this is completely for show..
and an effective finger in the eye of the KSA salafists.
Certainly not 'regular troops' doing 'duty' on the front lines.
If you've watched videos showing the fighting terrain of Yemen...
you KNOW they wouldn't last 30 minutes trying to climb
on that lunar landscape dressed in black solar ovens. No way.

----------


## goldenequity

KSA




> *A Shia Rantfest Against the KSA* 
> (It's Tehran's version of Hannity  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ►*Iran: Muslim world should punish Saudi Arabia*

----------


## goldenequity

Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 2 hod.
*Yemeni fighters ambushing #Saudi soldiers at a military Outpost behind Qalal al-Shaibani in #Asir*
(GRAPHIC)



(These 'outposts' are throughout the barren rockscape of Saudi Arabia. Utterly remote sitting ducks.)

----------


## goldenequity

> *Yemen be Damned*
> *Hegemons undeterred and unashamed:* Largest in History $1.15 Billion US Arms Sale to Saudis going forward
> & UK is 'OK' w/ Saudi Arms sales Theresa May sez it's "Keeping Great Britain Safe"


===================




> ►*British PM defends selling arms to Saudi Arabia* 
> 
> The British prime minister has strongly defended her country’s arms sales to Saudi Arabia 
> which is accused of war crimes in Yemen.
> Theresa May insists that establishing close ties with Saudi Arabia 
> keeps people in Britain safe. 
> 
> May made the comments in response to criticism by the opposition Leader Jeremy Corbyn 
> who had demanded a halt to arms sales to Saudi Arabia. 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen:*



> Jennifer #Ali_AlNimr ‏@teddy_cat1 7 hod.
> ►*BREAKING NEWS - #Sanaa, #Yemen Intense airstrikes continue Reports the whole city is shaking now* via @omeisy.
> 
> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 6 hod.
> ►*#PT Guys, it's dark after they bombed electricity grid, someone fire a flare to help them find whatever heck they still want to bomb.* #Yemen
> 
> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 6 hod.
> ►*Erm..drones circling over my neighborhood. Not cool. Want to paint "Civilian" on roof but @MSF did that w/ "Hospital" and got bombed.* #Yemen
> 
> ►*Nine Yemeni civilians, four of them children, killed in air strike: residents*

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen:*




> Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 1 hod.
> *Yemeni forces shelling #Saudi troops gathering at Alab border crossing in #Asir*
> 
> Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 46 min.
> *Photos of weapons seized by #Houthi in Medi coast NW #Yemen by #Saudi borders
> Dozens of #KSA backed force killed/injured*
> 
> Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 38 min.
> *Seizing large amount of weapons after Hadi forces left behind it at Midi desert, mostly supplied by Saudis*





> Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 1 hod.
> *Houthi-led forces fire Zilzal-3 ballistic missile towards Hadi-controlled Mas Camp in #Marib
> *
> Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 40 min.
> *ID cards, documents, Saudi riyal notes & KSA-supplied weapons seized from dead Hadi forces in north Midi outskirt
> *

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen:*




> Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 2 h
> *Pro-Hadi forces release photo claiming they've controlled Sirwah airfield in #Marib and reach at the town entrance
> *
> 
> 
> Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 3 hod.
> *Coalition/Hadi claims control of Sirwah market*
> 
> Tony Toh ‏@tonytohcy 1 hod.
> ...

----------


## PierzStyx

> Except that is usually a lie or a gross exaggeration. Plenty of people dying there already. Babies blown up? Plenty of them. Thrown out of incubators? Not really.


Who said thrown out of incubators? They said dying IN incubators because the medicines they need to live are being blocked off by the US approved blockade.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Who said thrown out of incubators? They said dying IN incubators because the medicines they need to live are being blocked off by the US approved blockade.


When contemplating war, beware of babies in incubators

----------


## AZJoe

https://www.facebook.com/Legal-Cente...5021551/photos

----------


## goldenequity

Insane! 500 days of Saudi aggression... thnx 4 the post AZjoe
========================

Yemen:




> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource 7 hod.
> ►*Saudi Army suffers heavy casualties in failed northern #Yemen offensive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 4 hod.
> ...





> Sam Adam ‏@SamADam24 4 hod.
> *In a shopping center in Liverpool yesterday, (Britain)
> thanks for your support. #Yemen*

----------


## AZJoe

*Yemen: ‘Killers’ Can Give No Peace*
http://journal-neo.org/2016/09/08/ye...give-no-peace/

U.S secretary of state John Kerry and his Saudi counterpart announced, in the last week of August, the new plan, having a “fair and sensible approach” about restarting negotiations in Yemen—a country facing worst humanitarian crisis due to the indiscriminate bombing by the Saudia led coalition forces, using U.S. sold bombs and aircrafts.  … Saudia Arabia … is still to play a “central part” in facilitating this process. “… indicate not only how non-serious a plan this really is but also that the U.S., the self-proclaimed champion of democracy, has no regard for human rights violations caused by its ally.

*The spuriousness of this “new ” plan … inevitably requires the Houthis to surrender, the Houthis were not involved, nor were they invited* to discuss their country’s future. Even the so-called “internationally recognized” government … was not represented in the talks …

*instead of putting pressure on Saudi to prevent it from targeting civilian targets,  Kerry called on the Houthis to stop shelling Saudi Arabia, pull back from Sanaa and transfer their weapons to a third* *party* … Needless to say, and in an unsurprising a manner … Houthi rejected it …

now Kerry has to somehow modify many of his demands in the plan, because Yemeni forces have already penetrated deep into Saudi Arabia’s southern Najran region … and can target their missiles at the installations of Saudi Arabia’s state-run oil company, Aramco …

The U.S. …  continues to sell weapons …  within the U.S. there is ample realization that the war of atrocities in Yemen that has so far cost $14 billion in damage and economic loses is actually being fought against civilians rather than any potential or actual ‘terror network.’ …

With Yemenis being asked to accept the “new plan”, which is nothing but a virtual invitation to give in to Saudi Arabia’s imperialist whims, and with attacks within Saudi Arabia increasing, what we can expect to see happening in the near future is Saudi Arabia having to concede more concession, which the House of Saud is traditionally disinclined to give, and leave the space well open for the Yemenis themselves to decide their future among themselves, for *as long as the ‘killers’ continue to dictate terms of peace, true peace would remain an illusion only*. …
http://journal-neo.org/2016/09/08/ye...give-no-peace/

----------


## PierzStyx

> When contemplating war, beware of babies in incubators


You're right, the reference did go over my head. But I still fail to see your point. One lie was cooked up so this one is too?

----------


## Origanalist

America, the shining city on the hill and beacon of liberty.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:




> Russian Market ‏@russian_market 27 min.
> *Meanwhile in Saudi Arabian army...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder they have their asses kicked by barefoot Houthis...


Iran is going to sell them all into slavery to the Africans.

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemeni forces destroy Emirati military vessel: al-Masirah*

(glub, glub, glub...)





> A military source said Ansarullah fighters and allied army forces 
> launched rockets at an HSV-2 Swift hybrid catamaran 
> operated by the Emirati navy 
> off the shores of the Red Sea port city of Mokha early on Saturday, 
> al-Masirah television reported.
> 
> The catamaran was reportedly a high-speed logistical ship 
> capable of locating mines, controlling military operations and transporting troops and equipment. 
> The vessel formerly belonged to the US navy, al-Masirah said.

----------


## goldenequity

> *Yemeni forces destroy Emirati military vessel: al-Masirah*
> 
> (glub, glub, glub...)

----------


## goldenequity

*Mokha Coast, Yemen -*-

*In response2the sinking of #UAE army HSV 2 ship, #Saudi #UAE jets targeted fishermen boats in Mocha coast killing 10*

----------


## goldenequity

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 52 min.
*Devastating new info : 62 #UAE sailors were killed in #Yemen missile strike on UAE Navy's HSV-2 Swift vesel. 3 were sons of Emirati rulers.
*
Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 9 min.
*6 UAE & Kuwait military intel officers who landed near #Yemen's Al Mokha city still missing. Mission : To land troops from HSV-2 Swift.*

----------


## goldenequity

Saudi Arabia:



The 'Nimr' Tiger ‏@Souria4Syrians 8 hod.
*Saudi stocks lost 17 billion dollars in 1 week*






> Under pressure from falling prices, the Saudi stock lost 66 billion riyals ($ 17 billion), or *4.72 percent of their value*, 
> after the decline in the market value of the shares to 1.325 trillion riyals from 1.39 trillion. 
> The shares of 152 companies out of 169 companies were traded, 
> ended the trading week on a decline in prices, while shares of 5 companies prices fell, settled share price «Nadec» at 18 riyals, 
> and Saudi Arabia share a set at 12.77 riyals.


===============


Ali AlAhmed ‏@AliAlAhmed_en · 7 hod.
*Joke of the day: #Saudi military plays Quran in loud speakers to deter #Yemeni advances into Saudi territories*
https://twitter.com/alhadath_ksa/sta...14361500557312



==============

Yemen:




> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy · 1 hod.
> *Good morning from Sana'a. Where airstrikes on city now to avenge "unprovoked" attack on UAE fishing boat. #Yemen
> *
> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy · 56 min.
> *Saudi airstrikes on Sana'a intensifying now. It's 9:30AM. Our kids are at school you low lives. #Yemen
> *
> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy · 43 min.
> *Plume of smoke from 3rd airstrike now in Sana'a represents $500K bomb. #Yemen & Saudi gov't want us to appreciate.*
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:



> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 8 min.
> *Saudi airstrikes hit residential area in Sana'a & images coming from there now is stuff of nightmares. #Yemen*

----------


## goldenequity

Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 50 sek.
*Vivid video of the huge fire by #Saudi #UAE strikes on
on #Yemen Economic Corporation Furniture Stores in #Sanaa*

----------


## goldenequity

►*Yemeni Navy ‘to target intruding vessels’*








> The Yemeni Navy has warned Saudi Arabia and its regional allies 
> against deploying military vessels to Yemen’s territorial waters in the strategic Red Sea and the Gulf of Aden, 
> saying it would hit any such intruding vessels.

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:



Ashkan ‏@Zarathoustra96 14 min.
*Houthis have their own marine now*



>

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:

I think it'll buff out. 




> Hassan Ridha ‏@sayed_ridha 3 min.
> *"Just a scratch"*

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemenii Blockade and Hypocrisy Highlighted by UN Humanitarian Visit*




*Yemen High Political Council forms new govt 
*

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen (barefoot Houthis do it again. )







> *Houthi forces overwhelms & repels Saudi Army, Hadi loyalist Attack in northern Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAREB, YEMEN (5:30 A.M.)* - The Saudi-led Coalition, alongside the Hadi loyalists, 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:





> Sanaa (pop. 2 million)
> Ibrahim Khader ‏@khaderYE · 7 hod.
> *During the past 24hrs, coalition have conducted 25 airstrikes just in Sanaa. Almost an airstrike every singIe hour. This is INSANE #Yemen
> *
> 
> Mohammed Al-Asaadi ‏@alasaadim · 8 hod.
> *Massive explosions rock Sanaa. Ran out of words to explain to children what this is all about. What a night! #Yemen needs immediate #peace.*
> 
> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy · 1 hod.
> *They bombed Faj Attan next door all night. Just sat there with complete sense of apathy & didn't even tweet. #Yemen*

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:








> Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource · 6 min.
> *Video footage of #Saudi soldiers fleeing base amid heavy attack by #Houthi forces*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAJRAN, SAUDI ARABIA (10:10 A.M.)* - The Military Media Channel released video footage on Thursday, 
> showing the Saudi Army and Hadi loyalists fleeing a military base in the Najran Region of southern Saudi Arabia 
> ...

----------


## Origanalist

Huge explosion reported in Yemeni capital of Sanaa; scores of casualties feared

An explosion has reportedly rocked Yemen’s capital Sanaa, with pictures of ravaged buildings appearing on social media, including reports the blast was caused by a Saudi-led airstrike.
Images of destroyed buildings, partly still on fire emerged on social media, with some people alleging the devastation has been caused by a Saudi-led coalition strike.

There is however no official confirmation as to what exactly caused the destruction. Yet some people allege that dozens of civilians have been killed and scores injured in the alleged bombardment, witness told Xinhua news agency.

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:





> Ali AlAhmed ‏@AliAlAhmed_en 9 hod.
> *Death toll from #US #UK #Saudi bombing of #Yemen funeral tops +500 thanks to @POTUS polices of target guidance assistance @UN_DPA @CFR_org
> *
> Ben Norton ‏@BenjaminNorton 16 hod.
> *Doctors Without Borders said 6 hospitals it supports in Yemen treated 400+ wounded Yemenis after Saudi bombing*
> 
> Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 5 hod.
> *Saw smoke on my way2work
> Thought was another strike!
> ...





> Geopolitics & Wars ‏@GeopoliticsWar 9 min.
> #*BREAKING #Yemen's rebel ex-president urges mobilisation on #SaudiArabia border.*
> 
> (rut roh...)





> Bassem ‏@BBassem7 23 min.
> *New video surfaces of the first Saudi Airstrike on funeral home in Sanaa Yemen, that killed 100s of mourners including children
> https://twitter.com/BBassem7/status/785136276869480452*

----------


## goldenequity

Aftermath Footage







*
Yemen: Thousands decry deadly Saudi-led airstrike on funeral in Sanaa:*

----------


## Origanalist

This will help insure a never ending supply of the evil doers. 

The merchants of death are in orgasmic ecstasy.

----------


## goldenequity

Riyadh Tomato Plants: IN






> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 13 min.
> *YEMEN: Ex-president Saleh urges attack on Saudi Arabia after air strike - Reuters*
> 
> 
> Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 2 min.
> *BREAKING
> #Houthi leader Abdulmalik Alhouthi speech
> "#Saudi #UAE attack on #Sanaa funeral #Yemen permitted by #USA"*
> 
> ...





> Ashkan ‏@Zarathoustra96 15 min.
> *Unconfirmed reports about 25 Saudi soldiers killed following two major Houthis-led attacks on KSA*

----------


## goldenequity

Double Tap (*US & UK* have done the Saudi targeting *for over 500 days now* / YOU ARE LOOKING AT precision 'smart' strikes )







> *Photo clearly shows the 2nd strike / Double Tap w/ MANY witnesses*





> Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 1 hod.
> *Beyond recognition. Dozens of families still hoping to find the loved ones or at least recognize their body #Saudi
> *
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuWh8OXXEAIsi-E.jpg:large
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuWh8OoXYAAwZYi.jpg:large
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuWh8OhWYAYr4VV.jpg:large

----------


## goldenequity

*US Navy destroyer comes under missile attack off Yemen coast – Pentagon* 



A missile fired from the Yemeni shore targeted a US Navy guided missile destroyer, 
a Pentagon spokesman has said. 
Two rockets, which failed to hit the ship, allegedly came from territory controlled by Houthi rebels.

==================





> *The revenge of the Yemeni people: Ballistic missiles have begun to rain down on military bases in Taif, #Saudi.*
> *VIDEO:* https://twitter.com/IraqiSecurity/st...45737156222976
> 
> Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 57 min.
> *BREAKING: Reports of renewed Saudi-led Coalition airstrikes in #Sanaa #Yemen tonight.
> *
> Hamosh ‏@Hamosh84 39 min.
> #*Yemeni army now raining ballistic missiles on King Fahd airbase in #Taif city inside #SaudiArabia. #Yemen will have their revenge!*
> *VIDEO:* https://twitter.com/Hamosh84/status/785244589619904513
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Airstrike a Targeted 'Headshot'








> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuY_vbJW8AAq1sO.jpg:large*





> 





> *US Bombs*
> 
> *https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuZiwZAXEAAffvz.jpg:large*





> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 2 min.
> *96 of aprox 800 wounded in critical condition & need outside care. Saudi refusing to open airport #Yemen*
> 
> *Former president of #Yemen Saleh: "#Saudis are completely destroying our country and the int'l community is silent"*
> *https://twitter.com/Russ_Warrior/sta...40712615727104*






> Tutomap ‏@Tutomap 3 hod.
> *#YF advance in W #Sirwah & regain Wadi Nu' from #SCF & reopen supply route
> #Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> *Supply Route is VITAL... they travel by foot. They will march to Riyadh. *





> Enrico Ivanov‏@Russ_Warrior 4 min.
> *#Russian ambassador (the only foreign diplomat with guts in #Yemen) visits site of deadly #Saudi airstrike on Sanaa.
> *






> Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 28 min.
> *Tribes who remained relatively neutral now answering call to retaliate. Unless quickly contained, rapid escalation imminent & deadly. #Yemen*

----------


## goldenequity

Last Night





> *Houthi rebels rock Saudi airbase with ballistic missile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

False Flag?

*1st day*: Alleged Destroyer attack

*2nd day*
*US destroyer targeted in failed missile attack from Yemen* 




* 3rd day*
*Reuters:* *Pentagon hints at possible retaliation after Yemen missile fire*

----------


## goldenequity

Another Today







> Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 1 hod.
> *Pics of aftermath of #Saudi #UAE strikes on 2 homes in Baqim #Saada #Yemen
> Kild 11 inc 1 entire family many kids injrd 7*

----------


## goldenequity

*US swears revenge on Houthis for attack on warships*





> A Pentagon spokesman has sworn revenge on the Houthis 
> for their attempted missile attack on two US warships 
> operating in the Red Sea on Sunday.
> 
> “Counterstrike, retaliatory strike: I can tell you that those things are things that we are looking at,” 
> Captain Jeff Davis, a Pentagon spokesman, said on Tuesday.
> 
> “We want very much to get to the bottom of what happened,” said Davis. 
> “We're going to find out who did this and we will take action accordingly.”
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen



*



			
				Tutomap ‏@Tutomap · 3 hod.
#YF repelled #SAF/#SCF attack to al-Boqa' village & BC, 10s killed & wounded reported
#Yemen #Saudi
			
		

*


>

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen







> Steve Herman @W7VOA
> *USS Mason again targeted today in failed missile attack from territory in #Yemen controlled by #Houthi rebels.*
> @CarlaBabbVOA
> *USS Mason was accompanied by USS San Antonio when targeted, according to US official
> *
> 
> ROIDERS *U.S. Navy destroyer again targeted by missiles from Yemen: U.S. officials*


(Don't know who's 'really' shootin the missiles. (remember the USS Liberty???)
but...
Keep in mind the REAL target for *'reprisal'* is *NOT Yemen*... they could care less about the Houthis. It's *Iran*.)

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen








> ►*US missiles destroy Houthi-controlled radar sites on Yemen coast*
> 
> The first time the US has attacked a Shia militia/pro-Iran entity since the occupation of Iraq.
> Should be noted that the three targets attack by the USA Nitze were likely Iranian-built radar sites.
> 			
> 		
> 
> =============
> 
> ...

----------


## AZJoe

*PREPARE FOR BLOWBACK FROM YEMEN*
http://www.fff.org/2016/10/13/prepare-blowback-yemen/

If there is another terrorist attack on U.S. soil, this time because of the death and destruction that the U.S. government is wreaking in Yemen, I can already hear the laments and complaints of statist-Americans: Oh my gosh, another terrorist attack against us! Why do the terrorists and the Muslims hate us for our freedom and values? Why cant they see that were good people who just want to live our lives in peace? We must now give more power and more money to the Pentagon, CIA, and NSA so that they can keep us safe from those who hate us because were good. 

the last thing theyre going to acknowledge is that the Tomahawk missiles that the U.S. military fired against radar sites in Yemen yesterday, killing whoever happened to be manning those radar sites 

Once again  the Pentagon is playing the victim. It claims that it fired its missiles in self-defense after two incidents in which rebels in Yemen fired missiles at a U.S. Navy ship in the area. But the Pentagon is not a victim  it is an illegal participant in the ongoing conflict in Yemen. 

No one in Yemen has ever attacked the continental United States nor does anyone in Yemen have any interest in doing so. The conflict in that country is a civil war, one that isnt any business of the United States  Second, if a poll were suddenly conducted of the American people as to who is fighting in Yemen and why they are fighting, my hunch is that 99 percent of the respondents would answer, I have no idea.  Third, *Saudi Arabia, which has embroiled itself in the conflict by invading Yemen and killing countless people, has done so with weaponry that has been furnished by the U.S. military-industrial complex*. Fourth, *by firing its missiles into Yemen, the Pentagon committed an illegal act of war* 

*the Pentagon has intentionally stationed its warships near the warzone, knowing full-well of the likelihood that Yemenis might strike at U.S. warships in retaliation for the death and destruction that U.S. partner and ally Saudi Arabia is wreaking on the country with U.S.-provided weaponry*.

The Pentagon is not a victim in Yemen and its not an innocent party ... *By providing armaments to Saudi Arabia, it has knowingly embroiled the United States in the conflict and is now playing the innocent*. 

there are will be costs arising from the Pentagons intervention in Yemen. First, there are the money costs. 

Second, there is the likely terrorist blowback. When the Pentagon and CIA are killing people in the Middle East and Afghanistan, there is a high probability of terrorist retaliation. One can scream to the high heavens about how Muslims, terrorists, and communists hate America for its freedom and values, but it wont change the truth: Anti-American terrorism is rooted in the fact that the Pentagon and CIA continue to kill people over there.

Third, there is the suppression of freedom here at home. Thats where emergency powers come into play.

James Madison pointed out that *of all the enemies to liberty, war is the biggest*. It inevitably entails emergency powers being wielded and exercised, centralization of power, and ever-increasing taxation and inflation to fund the war machine and all the bureaucratic measures that supposed to keep us safe. 

Americans now live under a political regime  [that] now wields some of the most extraordinary powers in history:
The power to assassinate people.The power to kidnap people and incarcerate them for life in concentration camps and military dungeons.The power to torture people.The power to invade countries.The power to initiate coups.The power to spy on people, monitor their Internet activity, and record their telephone calls. 

They are all consistent with totalitarian regimes.  Whoever is elected president  will be wielding all those dictatorial powers in conjunction with a national-security establishment that is dead-set on keeping America embroiled in conflicts all over the world for the next 25 years.

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:

Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 3 hod.
*Statement by ex #Yemen President Saleh : US Navy ships attacked by Al Qaeda militants loyal to Saudi, not by Yemeni army or Houthi militia.*



=========

*Yemeni Army, Houthis warn against further US attacks*






> The Yemeni army and the Houthis have warned against further attacks on the country by Washington 
> *as both parties deny attacking US warships*.
> 
> Brigadier General Sharaf Luqman, a spokesman for Yemeni forces, stressed on Thursday 
> that Sana'a reserves the right to defend itself from threats whether they be Saudi or American.
> 
> "The direct American attack targeting Yemeni soil this morning is not acceptable," 
> Yemen's Saba news agency quoted Luqman as saying.
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen Cholera

(Contaminated food and water, from tainted water supply; dehydration, vomiting, extreme diarrhea, lethal if not treated early) 


*11 cases of cholera confirmed in Yemen*





===========


*MoonOfAlabama exposes New York Times propaganda*

*NYT Finds "Hidden Hand" In War On Yemen*


===========

*US preparing for invasion of Yemen’s western coast: Hudaydah*

*Abdul Malik al-Houthi, the leader of Yemen's Houthi Ansarullah movement*





> “The US is after laying the groundwork 
> for making an invasive move against [western coastal] *Hudaydah* Province,”
> 
> “Through this measure, the US is after building up pressure on and harassing the people of Yemen.”

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen




*After Attacking Yemen’s Houthis, US Admits They Don’t Know Who Fired Missiles*



===============

*Saudi Arabia*


*Saudi Arabia admits to bombing funeral in Yemen* and *HERE*




> A statement by a Saudi investigative body acknowledged 
> that the puritanical kingdom carried out an air strike in Yemen 
> that killed more than 140 people and injuring hundreds more.
> 
> This comes when earlier statements by Saudi officials denied they were involved.
> 
> The investigation found that the strike that occurred 
> in a funeral in the country's capital *was based off 'bad information'*.


*So.. here's what we got:*
*US* "We didn't know who fired the missiles."
*Saudi* "It was a mistake."

(liars lying & *no* apologies)
The World KNOWS. 


================

*Iran:*

amin dada ‏@kambrone64 6 hod.
*Iranian warships head to Bab el-Mandeb Strait*

==============

HOUTHI AMBUSH
Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 4 min.
*YEMEN: Houthis ambush a column of troops and vehicles near Albuqa, close to the Saudi border.
*
Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 35 sek.
*MORE: Unconfirmed reports say the death toll from the ambush may exceed 40 - @HussainBukhaiti*


 (U can skip to 'explosion'..  )

============

Sincere Apologies


Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 13 min.
*Saudi fighter jets screaming thru Sana'a sky. Everyone, pray whoever gave them intel for airstrikes now is not another psychopath. #Yemen*

Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 12 min.
*Two airstrikes in Sana'a so far. I guess Saudi sincerely trying to show us how sorry they're for airstrikes last Saturday. #Yemen*

Conflict News ‏@Conflicts 7 min.
*YEMEN: Locals in Sana'a report several airstrikes in last 10 minutes.*

Hisham Al-Omeisy ‏@omeisy 12 min.
*Fourth airstrike. Saudi's rapid bombardment out of compassion & to drive point home after stmnt today being sorry for civ casualties. #Yemen*

----------


## goldenequity

FLYING CAMERA WARS





> *Iran:*
> Aldin Abazovic‏@Ald_Aba 23 hod.
> *#Iran Ababil 3 drone monitoring #US Navy George H.W. Bush aircraft carrier and harassing MQ-1 Predator drone..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Air Evacuation







> ►*Oman Plane to Evacuate 115 Wounded from Saudi funeral attack in Yemen’s Sanaa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Number 3


*USS Mason Fired on Again Off Coast of Yemen: Officials*

Nathan J Hunt ‏@ISNJH 18 min.
*USS Mason comes under fire a third time off Yemen following two prior incidents in the week.
*
Yusha Yuseef ‏@MIG29_ 11 min.
*Breaking : US USS Mason fired on again off coast of #Yemen
*
*USS Mason Fired on Again Off Coast of Yemen: Officials*

 The U.S. Navy destroyer USS Mason was fired on again 
in international waters off the coast of Yemen, 
but the ship deployed countermeasures 
and the vessel was not struck, two U.S. officials said.

The incident occurred late Saturday or early Sunday local time. 
At least one missile was fired, the officials said.

The destroyer was targeted by missiles fired from rebel-controlled areas in Yemen twice earlier this week, 
prompting the U.S. military to launch cruise missiles that destroyed three radar sites in response.

After the earlier attempted missile attacks this week, 
a Defense Department official warned that those who fire on U.S. vessels do so at their peril.

The missiles were fired on the USS Mason this week 
as it was in the area of the Bab el-Mandeb Strait, officials said.

After the U.S. strikes in Yemen, Pentagon press secretary Peter Cook said in a statement: 
"The United States will respond to any further threat to our ships and commercial traffic, as appropriate, 
and will continue to maintain our freedom of navigation 
in the Red Sea, the Bab al-Mandeb, and elsewhere around the world."

----------


## AZJoe

> Pentagon press secretary Peter Cook said in a statement: "The United States will respond to any further threat to our ships and commercial traffic"


Threats to commercial traffic - hmm like the total blockade of Yemen. So Washington is going to start bombing Saudi Arabia and and its Salafist "coalition" because of their blockade of commercial traffic to Yemen?

----------


## goldenequity

> Threats to commercial traffic - hmm like the total blockade of Yemen. So Washington is going to start bombing Saudi Arabia and and its Salafist "coalition" because of their blockade of commercial traffic to Yemen?


I like how *Egypt* won't have any part in it anymore... 
*but* al Sisi is playing a dangerous game w/ internal politics.
Their impoverished economy is teetering and the hegmons know it...
holding the IMF loans like a 'carrot'.... many 'strings' attached.


====================
USS Mason:"Unclear" 

(sure. 3 adjacent warships on 'alert' w/ separate over lapping redundancy.... and they're 'uncertain'. right.)






> *CNN* Breaking News ‏@cnnbrk 9 hod.
> ►*Officials now say it's unclear whether US destroyer was fired on near Yemen; radar malfunction possible.*
> 
> (CNN)The Navy destroyer USS Mason fired countermeasures in the Red Sea on Saturday 
> after it detected what *it believed* were incoming missiles.
> Officials Saturday night were *uncertain* about what exactly happened, 
> *if* there were multiple incoming missiles 
> or *if* there was a malfunction with the radar detection system on the destroyer.
> (►such bull$#@!)
> ...


(After Obama's 'big' Friday pow-wow w/ the Pentagon hawks... everything got put on 'hold'... including Yemen. 
This CNN piece is statecraft turning down the heat... a mssg to 'everyone concerned'.... like Russia & Iran. How the game is 'played'.)


===================
*
The Poverty Stricken looking for 'work' in Saudi Arabia* 



SOUNDCLOUD: *Yemen mass migrant deportations creating crisis in Djibouti*





> The International Organization for Migration (IOM) is calling for help 
> regarding mass deportations of primarily Oromo Ethiopian men from Yemen. 
> 
> Yemen has ordered deportations of thousands of migrants, who are sent to Djibouti. 
> 
> The majority are men, but some 20 percent are unaccompanied children. 
> IOM's Obock refugee center in Djibouti is six times the capacity, 
> and is only slated to get worse due to the Yemeni deportations. 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Unconditional Ceasefire Surrender (it's for the starving children, of course.)

(*UN 'brokered'* means hegemon 'Kiev/Tripoli Style' puppet gov secured 
& 
*International 'aid'* means western NGOs and subjugation & debt control FOREVER enslaved. Top Ramen for EVERYONE!)



*Kerry and Johnson call for immediate and unconditional ceasefire in Yemen 
*



(Will ya take 'care' of them like Haiti? like Somalia? like Nigeria? like Libya? like Afghanistan? )

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:



Al-Masdar News ‏@TheArabSource · 36 min.
*#Houthis launch missiles into #Saudi Arabia* 






> A Yemeni military source told al-Masirah television 
> that 5 Saudi soldiers were killed and 10 others injured on Monday morning 
> when Houthi forces fired missiles at al-Mosem base in Jizan province, 
> southern Saudi Arabia.
> 
> An unspecified amount of military vehicles were also destroyed according to the source.
> 
> Jizan province is the site of continuous revenge attacks on the puritanical kingdom 
> by Houthi forces and their allies for the Saudi aggression on Yemen.

----------


## goldenequity

Deal With the Devil



*
BREAKING: Yemen president agrees to 72-hour truce: FM - AFP*

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen War: Little Chances for Peace*

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen








> *UN announces 3 day truce in Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

RUSSIA DID IT! 






> AFP news agency ‏@AFP 1 hod.
> *#BREAKING Arab coalition says Yemen ceasefire a failure*
> 
> Haykal Bafana ‏@BaFana3 6 min.
> *Saudi & Hadi media allege directly that Russia is providing tactical missiles to Houthi forces in Yemen.*

----------


## goldenequity

New Airstrikes







> *Today, Friday*
> *Saudi Coalition conducts several airstrikes over northern Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *On Thursday*
> *Yemeni tribesmen march against Saudi aggression*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *on Wednesday*
> *UN panel: Saudis violated intl. law in Yemen raid*

----------


## goldenequity

Egypt:






> Sa'ka ‏@BTelawy 1 hod.
> #*Important: The commander of the 9th Armored Division, Gen. Adel Rag'ni, martyred after being shot in front of his house in Cairo. #Egypt*
> 
> Sa'ka ‏@BTelawy 1 hod.
> *Adel Rag'ni was ranked Major General and Commander of the 9th Armored Division, it's a very very serious incident. May Allah Protect Egypt.
> *
> Sa'ka ‏@BTelawy 41 min.
> #*Breaking: Confirmed by Al Watan, and source reports that 2 conscripts have been injured - 2 gunman in a car shot him 3 times. #Egypt*
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:



UK ADMITS





> Zlatko Percinic ‏@ZlatkoPercinic 2 hod.
> *UK Gov admits having helped #Saudi air force to "improve targeting". 
> http://www.parliament.uk/business/pu...6-10-17/49029/*
> 
> *Outrage after UK govt admits training Saudi pilots despite Yemen war crimes allegations* 
> 
> *The UK is still training the Saudi Air Force* 
> despite growing evidence of the Saudi-led coalition’s crimes against civilians in Yemen, 
> Defence Secretary Michael Fallon admitted, 
> ...


TODAY'S AIRSTRIKES






> Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 43 min.
> *#Saudi #UAE double-tap strikes on a home/farm kild 6 ppl n Baqim N #Saada #Yemen
> 1st strike kild 2
> 2nd kild rescuers*




500+ DAY BLOCKADE






> *Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 4 hod.
> She is NOT smiling OR Happy
> She is starving
> Her name is Saaeidah,means Happy
> #Saudi #UAE #USA #UK blockade #Yemen
> *


*Russia and the West have 'entered a new Cold War'*
Dr Shahid ‏@DrManpads 41 min.
*Putin: "It is not because of Syria. This is about one nation’s attempt to enforce its decisions on the whole world"*

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:






> Ariz Kader ‏@KaderAriz · 12 min.
> *These are graphic images but it really is important to remember the war in #Yemen and the shame the world should feel about these horrors.
> *
> Fatik Al-Rodaini ‏@Fatikr · 16 hod.
> *Pix here from Hodeidah in westen #Yemen where 1000s there starving to death. Im sorry to say that the world is blind. #Yemen @monareliefye*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:








> Dr Shahid ‏@DocPakistan 9 hod.
> *The most oppressive regime on earth, Saudi Arabia, starving Yemeni children to death.
> #Yemen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen:





> Hussain Albukhaiti ‏@HussainBukhaiti 13 min.
> #BREAKING
> *#Houthi #Yemen army launched modified ballistic Scud C missile at King Abdulaziz International Airport #Jeddah
> *

----------


## Origanalist

> Yemen:

----------


## Origanalist

7mn people face starvation as Yemen heads towards man-made famine – 



The situation in war-ravaged Yemen is starting to resemble a man-made famine, with almost seven million people “knowingly” pushed towards starvation, the latest report from the international humanitarian organization Oxfam says.
The ongoing “complex and bloody [civil] war” between the Houthi rebels and forces loyal to ousted President Mansur Hadi has led to the deaths of thousands, as the conflict peaked in 2015, the paper says. Attempts by the Saudi-led coalition to drive back the Houthis have only added to the plight of the people.

Over the past year, “airstrikes and fighting” have led to the deaths of around 7,600 people, with an average of 70 deaths a day, Oxfam said, calling on the world to not ignore the misery in the region.

“The world is now confronting… the largest humanitarian crisis since the creation of the United Nations, with more than 20 million people facing starvation and famine in South Sudan, Nigeria, Somalia and Yemen.”

Yemen, already the “poorest country in the region” prior to the conflict, has been sliding deeper into chaos and poverty over the past two years. The Saudi-led coalition forces “knowingly” worsen it, according to the report.

“Ports, roads and bridges, along with warehouses, farms and markets have been regularly destroyed by the Saudi-led coalition, draining the country’s food stocks,” the paper says. It also casts some blame for the misery on the Houthi rebels, who it claims are “delaying the delivery of life-saving relief, and sometimes detaining aid workers.”

“This, coupled with a flattened economy, has created an abyss of hunger and a serious threat of famine.”

Currently, an estimated 17 million people, or 60 percent of the population, do not have reliable access to sufficient quantities of nutritious food, the report emphasized. The document went on to provide heartbreaking examples.

“Oxfam surveyed 2000 families of Internally Displaced People (IDPs) in Hajjah Governorate, between November and December 2016, and found 85 percent of respondents were going hungry. These families, who were forced to flee their homes because of the conflict, have lost everything they had.”

The organization met with 51-year-old Rabii, who was forced to escape the fighting with his wife and 11 children, feeling to Hajjah Governorate.

“I’ve been living in a hut for two years, which doesn’t protect us from the cold winter and the summer rain. We had no choice though, because my village was under the bombs, we left to save the children. At the beginning, I had some money by selling the few sheep I had left. But for the past six months, I have no money at all. Sometimes the farmers I work with give me some flour but it’s not enough for my big family.”

This is not the first time that Oxfam has warned the world community about the threat. One year ago, the organization said that Yemen was being pushed towards famine. Also, in October, World Food Programme’s director in Yemen, Torben Due, said that “an entire generation could be crippled by hunger.”

Read more
A father reacts while looking at the body of his child who was killed in an airstrike, during a battle between Iraqi forces and Islamic State militants, in Mosul, Iraq March 17, 2017. © Thaier Al-Sudani Western MSM ignoring 'unworthy civilian victims' of US-led Mosul attacks
The latest report noted that due to hunger, lack of water and sanitation, with the people’s immune systems weakening, cholera broke out in October 2016.

“Six months later, there are over 22,000 suspected cases across 15 governorates and at least 100 people have died so far.” UNICEF also said that “63,000 children died in 2016 from preventable causes linked to malnutrition,” as cited in the report.

This February, the UN launched the 2017 Humanitarian Response Plan, with a humanitarian appeal of $2.1 billion for Yemen, a 30-percent increase compared to 2016. The plan, however, is now only seven-percent funded.

Russia extensively contributes to the relief effort in the war-torn country, repeatedly sending hundreds of parcels with essential foods like flour, rice, butter, and sugar, distributed in the Yemeni capital, Sana.

“We’re grateful for this help to the Russian people that helps us to overcome this crisis. For this humanitarian aid. Only Russia helps us,” a local woman told RT Arabic.

“I wish other organizations collaborated with our people,” a local man lamented, while others also thanked the Russian people for the help.
https://www.rt.com/news/382157-yemen...rvation-oxfam/

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Sounds like a holocaust is being carried out by US and company.

Wow, not a peep from the MSM, surprise, surprise

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Origanalist

The Enduring Shame of Two Years of U.S. Support for the War on Yemen
By DANIEL LARISON • March 24, 2017, 



This weekend will be the second anniversary of the start of the Saudi-led intervention in Yemen, and it has been even more disastrous and harmful than opponents feared it would be:

The United Nations warned this month that Yemen represents “the largest humanitarian crisis in the world.”

As it usually does, outside intervention in Yemen’s local conflict greatly intensified and prolonged the war. It has also caused enormous suffering for the civilian population through an indiscriminate bombing campaign and the systematic devastation of the country’s economy and infrastructure. The war and the coalition blockade have predictably produced a horrific humanitarian crisis that now threatens to claim the lives of millions of people if nothing is done to prevent famine. The failure of the U.S.-backed, Saudi-led intervention was both likely and foreseeable from the start: the coalition was pursuing highly ambitious and unrealistic political goals, but lacked the means to achieve them. After two years of senseless carnage and destruction, the coalition has clearly failed in all of its stated goals, and the only thing it has accomplished is to ruin Yemen and starve its people.

Throughout this disgraceful campaign, the U.S. has been unstinting in its assistance as the Saudis and their allies destroy their poorer neighbor. No American interest has been served by this, and none could be, since the people being targeted by the coalition’s bombs and blockade have never done anything to us and posed no threat to us. The U.S. has enabled a shameful and atrocious war, and it has all been for nothing. Worse still, the U.S. did this despite having no obligation to aid any of the governments waging this war. This was not something that our government was bound by treaty to do, but something that the previous and current administrations have chosen to do because they could.

The Saudi-led war on Yemen has always been indefensible and unjust because it was always much more likely to cause greater evils than it prevented (it and has caused some truly great evils), and it was always unnecessary. It has also proved to be a disastrous miscalculation by the Saudis and their allies, who are frittering away their resources on a war they can’t win but are too embarrassed to quit. Far from countering a serious threat to Saudi security, the intervention has created one by triggering retaliatory strikes inside Saudi territory. The Saudis didn’t face an “existential threat” from Yemen, but plunged recklessly into a war without considering the pitfalls of intervention, and the U.S. stupidly helped them to do that. Uncritically backing our reckless clients leads to disaster for the clients and enduring shame for us, and millions of innocent civilians are paying the price so that our government can “reassure” a few despots and indulge their paranoia. http://www.theamericanconservative.c...-war-on-yemen/

----------


## merkelstan

Thanks you guys for keeping a thread active about this.

So much to say.  Imperialist/globalist forces destroying Yemen's agriculture self-sufficiency.  Then Yemen's US-backed dictator Saleh losing control in 2009.  Chaos ensues.

Sure, rulers through history were exactly this power-mad and ruthless, but technology has so greatly expanded their reach for causing suffering..

Don't worry, our kind overlords will soon remove the sources of this news which disturbs and offends the 5% of us who care about other people....

----------


## Firestarter

I have some problems with the stories in the media about the present genocide in Yemen.
I read in lots of articles that it’s the Saudi led coalition that’s committing war crimes against Yemen, violating international humanitarian laws.
It looks like Saudi Arabia is committing genocide in Yemen on the orders of Britain and the USA. In this way Britain and the US can claim they’re not responsible for the starvation of Yemen.

Then all the warnings about the health care system on the verge of collapse.
There are millions of Yemenis that don’t have not enough food to eat, clean water to drink and no fuel. I can tell from personal experience that in such a situation you don’t need doctors…

The United Nations passed a Security Council resolution that demanded the unconditional surrender of the Houthis.
The United Nations is apparently an accomplice to this genocide, so why doesn’t anybody name the (terrorist) UN for what it is?

I’ve read reports that more than 10,000 civilians in Yemen have died because of the bombs by Saudi Arabia. Much more than that is dying because of starvation.
 Let’s do the math.
At least one child dies every 10 minutes in Yemen.
More than 6 per hour.
More than 144 per day.
More than 1000 per week.
More than 4320 per month.
*More than 52,500 per year.*
Since December 2016 the famine in Yemen has become even worse.

British Defence Secretary Michael Fallon answered to questions about Britain selling arms to Saudi Arabia that are used against Yemen*:*
“_The government’s view is absolutely clear, that what Saudi Arabia is entitled to do is to defend itself from these attacks across its own border. It’s had—its cities in the south of Saudi Arabia have been shelled by the Houthis. It’s perfectly entitled to defend itself. And it’s also leading the coalition to restore the legitimate government of Yemen_” - https://www.democracynow.org/2016/12...g_the_us_could
This article has already been posted in this thread.

Already in April 2015 (that’s almost a year ago!) the food supplies across Yemen were running out, and petrol stations empty. As the blockade continues, the country’s food shortage will become even more severe.
Yemen Economic Corporation, one of Yemen’s largest food storage centres, was destroyed by 3 missiles of the coalition: http://www.thenational.ae/world/midd...-amid-conflict

Attacks on electricity and water installations as well as food storage centres will inevitably cause severe harm to civilians : https://www.hrw.org/news/2015/05/18/...wed-violations

In January 2016, Saudi Arabian foreign minister Adel al-Jubeir had a meeting with British ministers and US secretary of state, John Kerry. After this meeting Jubeir told reporters not to worry about violations of international humanitarian law, because British and American military officials are in the command and control centre for Saudi airstrikes on Yemen.
Jubeir said that Saudi Arabia’s partners are satisfied with the protection of civilians. He used comments by British minister Philip Hammond, who the same week told parliament that British officers are working with the Saudi military to make sure they don’t violate international humanitarian law.
According to the UK Ministry of Defence: British forces are in the operation room to provide training and advice “_on best practice targeting techniques to help ensure continued compliance with international humanitarian law_”.
This really confirms that the attacks on Yemen are according to the master plan of these psychopaths...
The Campaign Against the Arms Trade (CAAT) has started legal proceedings against the UK Department for Business, Innovation and Skills, which has approved export licences for the weapon sales to Saudi Arabia, accusing it of failing to prevent violations of international humanitarian law.
Britain has sold some £5.6bn in arms exports over the last 5 years: https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-strikes-yemen

According to Reuters in 2015 it was France that sold the most weapons to Saudi Arabia worth $18 billion, while the USA “only” sold $5.9 billion and Britain $4 billion: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ye...-idUSKCN10X1MM

When the UK secretary of State for International Trade Liam Fox was having doubts about authorising export licences for arms to Saudi Arabia. On 8 November 2016, UK foreign secretary Boris Johnson sent Fox a letter:
_“I am aware you have deferred a decision on four export licence applications to supply the Royal Saudi Air Force with equipment which could be used in the conflict in Yemen (...) The issue is extremely finely balanced, but I judge at present the Saudis appear committed both to improving processes and to taking action to address failures/individual incidents (...) the clear risk threshold for refusal … has not yet been reached__”._
After this letter Fox swiftly approved the arms sales to Saudi Arabia: https://www.rt.com/uk/376974-boris-j...saudi-weapons/
Boris Johnson was part of the infamous Bullingdon club at the same time as Nat Rothschild and David Cameron…

Tariq Riebl, an aid worker for an international humanitarian organisation stated:
“_I witnessed about a thousand air strikes. Some of them were very close. I almost burst my eardrum in one_”. In Sanaa the strikes lasted up to five hours, “_You’d have that four to six times a day. It would start randomly. It was the middle of the night, middle of the day, morning, night, afternoon, anytime. Consistently on holidays, on Fridays, in the middle of prayer time, market days (…)
Let’s be very clear, the civilian targeting is absolutely astounding. I’ve seen hospitals, mosques, marketplaces, restaurants, power plants, universities, residential houses, just bombed, office buildings, bombed. Everything is a target. In Saada, there were dead donkeys on the side of all the main roads because the Saudis were hitting donkey carts. In Hajjah, the water tank in one of the towns got hit, and it sits on a lonesome little hill_” - http://harpers.org/archive/2016/09/a...sses/?single=1
This last article has already been posted in this thread.

According to the Guardian in July 2015, 20 million Yemenis are in need of aid.
The expected winners of the genocide in Yemen are Isis and al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP): https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-houthi-rebels

Here are pictures of a Yemeni baby and girl with severe malnutrition.

----------


## merkelstan

So Firestarter, what do you think about the people who are orchestrating and hiding this war crime?

----------


## Firestarter

They’re psychopaths, and it’s certainly not the first time that millions of people have been starved to death.
It is mostly the same small group of families that have been orchestrating these kinds of atrocities for a couple of generations. I believe that these psychopaths teach their kids to become just like themselves.

In 1932, 1933 the Ukraine in the Soviet Union of Joseph Stalin was effectively starved – the Holodomor – in which an estimated *7 to 10 million* were killed: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor

Maybe the best kept secret genocide of the 20th century is the Morgenthau plan, which according to history falsification was never executed.
After Europe was “liberated” by the allied forces, some of the concentration camps were used to lock up German soldiers; 4.16 million POWs were forced to slave labour, without respecting the Geneva Convention, of which *around 1.4 million died*.
From 1945 till 1950 Germany was effectively starved by the allies, an estimated *9 million Germans died* including many children.

The American General George Patton thought that the Germans were treated unfairly, he died in a suspicious “accident”: http://www.mujahidkamran.com/articles.php?id=33

----------


## AZJoe

*Washington to Escalate Starvation of Yemen*
http://www.moonofalabama.org/

yesterday's rally in Sanaa,Yemen where up to 1 million people were condemning the war Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, the UK and the U.S. have been waging on them for two years.Nether the New York Times nor the Washington Post reported of the million strong rally….

The U.S. takes part in the war because ... well - noone knows:...
The Saudis claim their coalition has dropped 90,000 bombs during the two year war. That are 123 bombs per day. 5 each and every hour for no good reason. It hasn't helped them at all. … The U.S. provides planing, intelligence, air-refueling and the ammunition for the Saudi bombing. *Without U.S. support this war would not happen at all!*

The United Nation claims that the death toll of the war is a mere 5,000.Others speak of 7-8,000. These numbers are laughable. One Saudi attack alone, a "double tap" on a Sanaa funeral hall,killed more than 800. The real death toll of the war is by now likely beyond 100,000. …

Yemenis starving. Even before the war 90% of Yemen's staple food was imported. The *Saudis have since bombed each and every food production facility, chicken farm and port. All larger bridges have been cut.*There is no longer any way to import food into the capital Sanaa and the other areas the Saudis besiege. Too small official relief efforts are still running through the Hodeida porton the western coast. The port itself is controlled by the Houthi/Saudi alliance the Saudi want to eliminate. But *the port is blockaded from the water side. The Saudis navy and air force destroys all ship who try to enter* *or leave** it.Some official relief ships are allowed to pass but* *they have difficulties to unload. All large cranes in the harbor have been destroyed by air attacks*.

Still- *to deliberately starve off all of the 17 million Yemenis who are"food insecure", i.e. extremely hungry and nearly starved, the port needs to be closed down for good. That is why the UAE and the Saudi plan to invade, conquer and occupy it.* …

*The Pentagon is now* *requesting a free hand** to help the Saudis to conquer and occupy the Hodeida harbor.* Why the U.S. would do this? Well - the reason is at least as good as the one given two years ago … if the U.S. does not "help"(i.e. organizes) to close down the last source of food for the millions besieged by the Saudis then it may not be able to understand what that means. Now there is a really good reason to put boots on the ground! "Unless we do it, we will not know the consequences and that is something we would want to know, right?"

----------


## Origanalist

Aid Officials Beg Congress to Help Yemen, While Trump Sends More Bombs

AS THE TRUMP ADMINISTRATION resumes weapons shipments to Saudi Arabia for its devastating bombing campaign in Yemen — including precision-guided weapons the Obama administration had suspended on human rights grounds — a State Department official told Congress that the two-year-long conflict has led to the largest starvation emergency in the world.

Gregory Gottlieb, an acting assistant administrator for the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID), told the Senate Foreign Relations Committee Wednesday that the conflict — which the U.S. is a silent partner to — has left the majority of the Yemeni people struggling to find food.

“In Yemen, more than 17 million people — an astounding 60 percent of the country’s population — are food insecure, including 7 million that are unable to survive without food assistance,” said Gottlieb. “This makes Yemen the largest food security emergency in the world.”

Gottlieb was testifying at a Senate hearing on foreign aid funding and humanitarian crises in Nigeria, South Sudan, Yemen, and Somalia.

USAID is the foreign assistance arm of the State Department — the same department that signs off on arms sales to Saudi Arabia. Since Saudi Arabia began bombing Yemen in March 2015, the U.S. has approved more than $20 billion in weapons sales to Saudi Arabia — and looked the other way as the Saudi-led coalition has bombed civilian infrastructure, hospitals, and children’s schools.

Last week the UN warned that the majority of Yemen’s population is suffering and on the brink of famine. Stephen O’Brien, the UN’s undersecretary-general for humanitarian affairs, criticized both sides of the conflict for restricting the flow of aid, but said that the Saudi-imposed naval blockade was particularly devastating for the desert country, which imports most of its food.

The Saudi-led coalition has persistently attacked fisherman, who account for another major food source in Yemen.

More at link https://theintercept.com/2017/03/22/...ds-more-bombs/

----------


## merkelstan

You guys are good folks.  Cheers.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

Citizen attempts "citizens arrest" of Saudi General visiting London

----------


## Firestarter

Since February 28, the US military carried out 70 airstrikes on Yemen, according to experts double the total for 2016.
The strikes were mostly carried out by drones and supposedly targeted: fighters, infrastructure, fighting positions and equipment.

According to Pentagon spokesman Capt Jeff Davis:
“_We continue to target Al-Qaeda in Yemen, and this is done in the interest of disrupting this terror organisation that presents a very significant threat to the United States.
(…)
Since February 28, we’ve conducted more than 70 precision airstrikes against AQAP militants’ infrastructure, fighting positions and equipment_”.

Davis said the strikes were targeting Al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP), the supposed most lethal branch: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...-a7666676.html

Sometimes I can’t really tell the difference between genocide and fighting terrorism.

----------


## Firestarter

I feel all warm inside now that I know that the United Nations is really helping Yemen.
The UN has launched a campaign in February 2017 to vaccinate 5 million Yemeni children with polio, with the help of the World Bank, UNICEF and WHO.

According to Ms. Meritxell Relaño of UNICEF: ___Every minute, the situation of Yemens children gets worse. It is unacceptable that children in Yemen are dying of preventable diseases. This is why, together with partners, we are sparing no effort to save more lives___
Ms. Sandra Bloemenkamp of the World Bank stated: ___The World Bank is committed to investing in childrens health, which is a vital investment in the countrys future, through working with our UN partners in Yemen and strengthening the local health institutions___ .

They have even been so considerate to deliver fuel, generators and solar-powered refrigerators to keep vaccines at a constant cool temperature: http://ye.one.un.org/content/unct/ye...-war-torn.html

I have estimated on the information available that more than 52,000 children will die because of famine in a year. While millions of Yemenis dont have food to eat, clean water to drink, or fuel, they can rest assured that the UN does everything they can to eradicate wild polio
If thousands of Yemenis will die, while hundreds of thousands get paralysed because of the vaccines this will surely make Yemen a better place.

According to the UN _Vaccination is one of the safest and most cost effective health interventions to protect children from potentially fatal and debilitating diseases_.
I guess the UN has never heard that food, clean water and fuel are more cost effective health interventions than vaccines


I suspected that the destruction of Yemen has been orchestrated by the terrorist IMF and World Bank: destroying countries under the guise of help.
The IMF and World Bank have been helping Yemen to destruction since at least the 1990s.
I have found a plan that details the strategy of the IMF and World Bank from 1999 to 2001 for Yemen: https://www.imf.org/external/np/pfp/...en/index.htm#I

First a short summary of this strategy.
The dirt poor Yemen must pay off their debts to the banks by increasing tax collection, while at the same time increasing prices. For example in 2005 protests broke out when the Yemeni government guided by the World Bank increased the prices of oil, diesel and gas with respectively 100, 200 and 50 per cent: https://www.dawn.com/news/148827/wb-...riots-in-yemen
Increase the power of the legal system to protect the financial institutions
Decrease subsidy, so whats left of the economy will collapse, but on the other hand increase the spending for hospitals and education (so that only the good slaves will survive).

Following is my summary of the strategy of IMF and World Bank for Yemen in more detail.
Increase prices
_raising subsidized prices despite lower world market prices (also for cereals), thereby significantly reducing subsidies, and by cuts in development expenditure ()
the intensive civil unrest following the June 1998 increases in administered prices pointed to the need to enhance public awareness of the reform program to ensure that further progress on reforms is not delayed_.

Increase taxes
_the taxpayer identification number system (TIN) will be extended beyond the current range of major taxpayers to medium- and smaller-sized contributors and will be enforced through penalties for non-observance. In addition, the need for computerization to enhance the effectiveness of the TIN's use will be reviewed_.

Reduce subsidies
_in January 1999 the government eliminated the wheat subsidy by liberalizing the trading and pricing of wheat--well ahead of the initial target date--and plans to halve the flour subsidy through an increase in price early in 1999. The flour subsidy will be abolished in full by the start of 2001_

More hospitals, pharmaceuticals, and schools
_GDP for 1999-2001 are to be increased to average 8.2 percent for education, 1.6 percent for health, and 1.2 percent for social safety net programs. In addition, reform programs will be implemented in the education and health sectors to ensure better management of scarce public resources ()
To support this effort, trade in pharmaceuticals will be delegated to the private sector by eliminating the government procurement monopoly effective by the year 2000_.

Increase repaying of debts and a strong legal system to protect the banks
_The soundness of the banking system is vulnerable because of weak enforcement of prudential regulations, high levels of nonperforming loans in certain (mostly state-owned) banks, and a weak judiciary system ()
government gives immediate priority to introducing the legal, judiciary, and regulatory framework necessary to establish a free market environment for private sector activity and investment ()
A new Central Bank Law will soon be approved by the cabinet with the goal to become effective by end-1999. It will give the central bank greater independence and focus its mandate on price stability through changes in the composition of the Board of Directors, allow it to issue its own securities, if needed, for open market operations, limit public sector financing to emergency loans, grant it freedom to define and adopt its own monetary and exchange rate policy, and require greater accountability ()
Accordingly, the reform program over 1999-2001 will include specific steps aimed at advancing reintermediation in a competitive market environment and in particular to unblock the loan recovery process. Measures such as requiring that all court decisions be made in writing and published promptly, strengthening enforcement through introduction of a bailiff system, establishment of a quantitative system for monthly monitoring of court operations, and reducing the fee for filing a case in court will be considered. The delinquent borrower notification system implemented in 1997 will be continued_.


And its not only the bombing and blockade that finishes the destruction of Yemen.
The situation is in turn used as an argument to stop the humanitarian aid to Yemen.
The banks simply block the transfer of money to import food. They dont even disguise their sick plans!

In July 2016 importers couldnt import food to Yemen, because more than $260 million of their credit couldnt be transferred to foreign bank accounts.
In turn the traders must ship the money in cash to the food seller (for example by plane) to purchase food: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ye...-idUSKCN0ZU0F2

In December 2016 wheat imports to Yemen were simply stopped due to a crisis at the Yemen Central Bank. They cant import because it has no access to foreign reserves at all: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ye...-idUSKBN1450H6

----------


## AZJoe

activists are calling on President Donald Trump—who claimed that the death of Syria’s “beautiful babies” in a chemical weapons attack led to his decision to unilaterally bomb that country—to take note of the mass starvation threatening the children of Yemen. ... “The U.S. is supplying the Saudis with bombs and assisting them in this devastating military intervention in the internal affairs of Yemen, taking that country to the brink of famine.”

----------


## AZJoe

Where's the Donald to talk about these "Beautiful Babies" in Yemen. Will he now launch missiles against Saudi Arabia?

----------


## AZJoe

"Mr. President, can you give me a 'beautiful baby' speech too, and then stop helping Saudi Arabia bomb and starve my country?"

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen killers having a pow-wow... Matthis arrives at Saudi Arabia airbase

----------


## shakey1

Americans will never hear about this on MSM... been going on too long.

----------


## Firestarter

THE NETHERLANDS
When reading the information on the starvation of Yemen, I got kind of worried that my home country the Netherlands isn´t involved.
I didn´t need to worry: our great country is playing a part that makes money for our elite, without getting the blame.
There is information (from a report from 2015) that arms are sold from or shipped through the Netherlands to countries involved in the war against Yemen.

The Netherlands is involved in (lots of) exports to the United Arab Emirates (UAE).
Components and grenades in 2006, 2013, 2014.
Components of radar- and radar fire control systems in 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2014.
Components of rocket launchers in 2009.
Ammunition in 2010, 2012, 2013, 2014.
Components for guided projectiles in 2012.
Parts and components for F-16 fighter jets in 2014.
Armoured cars in 2014.
Naval equipment for Sea Sparrow Canister in 2014.

To Saudi Arabia.
Components of F-15 fighter jet engines in 2007.
Components of military communication systems in 2007.
Communication systems in 2008, 2009.
Communication systems for tanks in 2009 (more orders expected).
Portable surveillance radars in 2009.
Components of armoured vehicles in 2010.
Components for Typhoon and F-15 fighter jets in 2013.
Armoured Lexus LX570 in 2014.

To Jordan.
F-16 fighter jets in 2009.
Armoured vehicles in 2010.
M109 Howitzer tanks in 2010.
Ammunition in 2010, 2013, 2014.
Armed armoured vehicles in 2013, 2014, 2015.
Maverick air-ground missiles and supplies for F-16 in 2015.
DAF trucks and DAF components in 2015.
More arms planned to be delivered in April 2016.

To Egypt 
Armoured cars in 2005.
Guided anti-tank weapons in 2005.
Components of radar fire control systems in 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015.
Guided projectiles in 2006.
Thermal imaging cameras in 2008.
Components for armoured vehicles in 2009.

Of course we wouldn’t want to make life too difficult for those wonderful arms dealers, so in most cases the Netherlands doesn’t require transit license requirement; if they originate or have as destination Australia, Japan, New Zealand, Switzerland or any Member State of the European Union or NATO: http://www.oxfamnovib.nl/Redactie/Pd...ber%202015.pdf

----------


## Origanalist

Yemeni Al-Qaeda Leader: We’re Fighting Alongside US-Backed Forces
Insists the War in Yemen Is Against the Shi'ite Houthis

by Jason Ditz, May 02, 2017


While the Pentagon often presents the war in Yemen as being against al-Qaeda by way of trying to justify ever deeper direct US involvement, al-Qaeda in the Arabian Peninsula (AQAP) leader Qasim al-Rimi was a bit more frank about the situation, noting AQAP forces regularly fight “alongside” the US-backed Sunni forces.

That’s an often unspoken reality of the Yemen War, of course, as Sunni tribal forces which are often presented as allies to the Saudis, supported by US-coordinated airstrikes, and “militias” loyal to the Saudi-backed government, regularly coordinate wtth AQAP in fighting against the Shi’ite Houthis.

This is something the Saudis have preferred not to make a public fact, as the war is already sectarian enough in nature without having direct al-Qaeda involvement, but policy was established very early in the war to attack the Shi’ites wherever they could be found, and to look the other way when AQAP ended up taking over territory in the process.

AQAP doesn’t see it as fighting alongside the US, of course, they see it as fighting with “fellow Muslims” against the Shi’ites,, who they consider heretics. With the Pentagon looking to get more deeply involved in a direct way in the war, however, they may find themselves with some uncomfortable allies.

http://news.antiwar.com/2017/05/02/y...backed-forces/

----------


## charrob

In Yemen, Shocked to His Bones:




> _
> 
> The ruins carpeted the city market, rippling outwards in waves of destruction. Broken beams, collapsed roofs, exploded metal shutters and fossilized merchandise crumbled underfoot.
> 
> In one of the burnt-out shells of the shops where raisins, nuts, fabrics, incense and stone pots were traded for hundreds of years, all that was to be found was a box of coke bottles, a sofa and a child nailing wooden sticks together.
> 
> This is Saada, ground zero of the 20-month Saudi campaign in Yemen, a largely forgotten conflict that has killed more than 10,000, uprooted 3 million and left more than half the country short of food, many on the brink of starvation.
> 
> ~ Gaith Abdul-Ahad in The Guardian, 12/9/16_
> ...


http://original.antiwar.com/kelly/20...-to-his-bones/

----------


## Origanalist

War pigs bump..

----------


## AZJoe

In an almost unfathomable level of hypocrisy, the Saudi loving, Yemen genocide supporting warmonger Samantha Power hypocritically tweets attempt to criticize Trump for Saudi cooperation and gets  blasted:

----------


## Firestarter

From 2014 on the number of asylum applications in the EU is at a peak: In 2014 it reached 626,000 and in 2015 even doubled to a whopping 1,255,640 first time asylum applications…

The bizarre thing is that almost no refugees from Yemen reach the EU.
All in all, when compared to the famine, and bombing, there is only a small amount of refugees that have escaped Yemen.
About 170,000 people have fled Yemen so far (written in March 2016), mostly to Djibouti, Ethiopia, Somalia and Sudan (and even Saudi Arabia). This is “small” compared to the millions that have escaped Syria, where the humanitarian drama isn’t as bad.
Most of the escapees are not Yemenis, but returning foreigners. The United Nations expects another 167,000 departures in 2016: http://www.reuters.com/article/us-ye...-idUSKCN0WB0IL


The small amounts of Yemenis that reach the EU are put in an impossible situation...
In September 2015, the EU agreed upon a plan, under which refugees (mainly from Syria, Iraq and Eritrea) be distributed around Europe to relieve the burden on the frontline states of Italy and Greece.
Of the agreed upon 160,000, in May 2016 only 1,441 were moved, while some European states are contesting the proposal.
*Yemenis are not in the top 30 nationalities seeking asylum in the EU in 2015. More than a quarter that apply for asylum are denied.*

The 20-year-old Yemeni Waleed al-Shaibani arrived in Greece and then applied for asylum in Poland. Poland initially accepted him, but after having to wait for 2 months in Greece, Poland suspended the refugee programme, and refused to accept Waleed.
Then he asked the Greek asylum service to be relocated elsewhere, but was informed that Yemenis were no longer eligible for the programme.
Waleed remained in Greece, but in desperation Waleed wants to return home to Yemen:



> We went to the IOM and asked if they can repatriate us, but they said they cannot because it's not safe.
> So our country is too dangerous for them to send us back, but not dangerous enough for Europe to accept us.


The International Organization for Migration (IOM) confirmed to Al Jazeera that they do not organise voluntary returns to Yemen, as it is not considered safe: http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fea...120321443.html


Of course the wonderful Kingdom of the Netherlands wouldn´t refuse to help Yemeni refugees…
*Over the past 5 years, a total of 3845 people from Yemen applied for asylum in the entire EU, 150 of which in the Netherlands*. This is very small compared to the huge numbers of Poles, Syrians, Germans, Russians, Indians, Chinese, British, Americans, Italians or Turks that come to the Netherlands... 
When the armed conflict in Yemen broke out in 2015, the Dutch state secretary of justice decided to suspend decision making in Yemenite asylum cases, by declaring a so-called “moratorium”.

*This “moratorium” means that asylum seekers have to stay in asylum reception centres indefinitely, so they never get a legal staying permit*. These asylum centres are not fit for sheltering people for the 18 to 24 months that Yemenite asylum seekers have been forced to remain there: http://thomasspijkerboer.eu/thomas-b...-war-in-yemen/


The Houthi rebels still have some control over one port through which (possibly, hopefully) food can reach their part of Yemen – Hodeidah.
The UK/US-led coalition does everything they can to make it impossible to import food through this port.
The city of Hodeidah is being attacked. A UN official warned that up to half a million civilians could be displaced if the conflict in the country's southwest escalates.
An attack on Hodeidah would endanger the 1 million residents of the city, as well as the over 2.5 million in the southern Yemeni province of Taiz.
According to a recent report by the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (which includes Saudi Arabia...), 19 million Yemenis, around 60% of the population, don’t have access to food: http://www.telesurtv.net/english/new...0510-0034.html

The following picture shows the severely malnourished girl Jamila Ali Abdu, 7, before she died in Hodeidah.



*On 16 March 2017 at about 9 PM, a helicopter opened fire on a boat carrying (mostly) Somali civilians some 50 km (30 miles) off the coast of Hodeidah, killing more than 32 people (including a Yemeni civilian) of the 145 on board. Another 29, including 6 children, were wounded, and 10 more remain missing.*
Because the Houthis don’t possess helicopters, it is clear that this war crime was done by the coalition

All the parties involved, have denied responsibility for the attack, including the USA and Saudi Arabia.
One of the boat’s 4 Yemeni crew members said the boat was about 50 kilometres off the coast of Hodeidah, travelling away from Yemen, when it was attacked.
Human Rights Watch was not able to determine which coalition member carried out the attack on the refugee boat, but the US State Department has approved the sale of helicopters to Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait and Jordan: https://www.hrw.org/news/2017/03/26/...kely-war-crime

Here’s a photo of some of the corpses of the boat attack.


Saudi Arabia has called for the UN to take control over Hodeidah, to:



> facilitate the flow of humanitarian supplies to the Yemeni people, while at the same time ending the use of the port for weapons smuggling and people trafficking.


The following picture shows a remnant of a wing that was part of a 500-pound bomb found at the Arhab water drilling site, Sanaa governorate, where at least 31 civilians were killed in an airstrike on 10 September 2016.
It was produced by US defence contractor Raytheon in October 2015.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## goldenequity



----------


## Firestarter

I’ve caught the terrorist United Nations blatantly lying once again…

According to UNICEF: 


> Over 5,000 children have been killed by Saudi Arabia's war on Yemen since it began in March 2015, says a report by the UN children's agency.
> (…)
> The report published by UNICEF on Tuesday, noted that the Saudi war had killed "an average of five children every day since March 2015."
> (…)
> More than 13,600 people have been killed since the onset of the Saudi-led war on Yemen in 2015.


 http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/0...hildren-killed
(archived here: http://archive.is/a6tYF)


In December 2016, UNICEF already knew that: 


> At least one child dies every 10 minutes in Yemen. That’s the conclusion of a report just published by the U.N. children’s agency, UNICEF. The report also found that there has been a 200 percent increase since 2014 in children suffering from severe acute malnutrition, with almost half a million affected. Nearly 2.2 million children are in need of urgent care.


 https://www.democracynow.org/2016/12...g_the_us_could
(archived here: http://archive.is/nE6An)

“_At least one child dies every 10 minutes in Yemen_” means that more than a thousand children died every single week from starvation in 2016 (more than 52,000 a year)…
Since then the human catastrophe has gotten even worse, at this moment at least one child Yemeni child dies of preventable causes every 5 minutes (more than 104,000 a year)…

Technically speaking, calling 100,000 dying Yemeni children “_Over 5,000 children_” isn’t a lie, but it surely is misleading…
There’s no denying that saying “_the Saudi war had killed an average of five children every day since March 2015_” is a blatant falsehood!

----------


## AZJoe

Germany ends weapons sales to Saudi.

----------


## goldenequity

now...
*UAE v. KSA in Yemen*


After 3 years of war... (2015)
Saudis (puppet gov 'Hadi loyalists') not only weren't able to capture the Yemeni capital, *Sanaa* (from Ansurallah/Houthi functioning gov't)
but 
they are now losing the *second largest* city in the country, *Aden* 
to Anti-Hadi/Pro-UAE loyalists.... now battling their own 'allies' from the awesome coalition. 

*Fierce Aden Clashes Split Saudi 'Coalition' in Yemen 
http://www.yemenweek.com/article/535...ion_in_Yemen_/*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Fighting continues in Aden, after separatist forces took control of  government buildings there Jan. 28, The Daily Star reported Jan. 29.  Yemeni Prime Minister Ahmed bin Dagher called the seizure of the  buildings an attempted coup and held a Cabinet meeting overnight.

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...ment-buildings

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Welcome Back to the Map, South Yemen!*The news just broke that the “Southern Resistance Forces” (SRF), the  armed wing of the “Southern Transitional Council” (STC), the political  branch of the “Southern Movement” that’s colloquially referred to as  “al-Hirak”), just liberated the former South Yemeni capital of Aden from  Hadi’s government following three days of intense clashes in the  internationally recognized authorities’ interim headquarters. The  latest reports indicate that a few dozen representatives are trapped in the presidential palace and that the Prime Minister is getting ready to flee just like President Hadi did back in 2015 when the North Yemeni-originating Houthi militants attacked the Southern city in the days before the Saudi-led intervention.
South vs South:
 There’s practically no way that Hadi’s Administration will ever  regain legitimacy in any part of the nominally unified country after  being forcibly removed from its Northern and now Southern halves, with  the latest events made all the more symbolic because the twice-ousted  government is ironically led by a native Southerner. That doesn’t mean  that he was beloved by his native people, however, since he turned  against their separatist cause during the 1994 civil war and was  consequently rewarded by recently slain former President Saleh as  Yemen’s Vice-President. Following the theater-wide “Arab Spring” Color  Revolution, Saleh was pressured into stepping down and was replaced by  Hadi, who failed to solve the state’s endemic corruption and actually  exacerbated the African-like tribal conflicts in this peninsular  country.

More at: http://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/01...p-south-yemen/

----------


## goldenequity

> *Welcome Back to the Map, South Yemen!*The news just broke that the “Southern Resistance Forces” (SRF), the  armed wing of the “Southern Transitional Council” (STC), the political  branch of the “Southern Movement” that’s colloquially referred to as  “al-Hirak”), just liberated the former South Yemeni capital of Aden from  Hadi’s government following three days of intense clashes in the  internationally recognized authorities’ interim headquarters. The  latest reports indicate that a few dozen representatives are trapped in the presidential palace and that the Prime Minister is getting ready to flee just like President Hadi did back in 2015 when the North Yemeni-originating Houthi militants attacked the Southern city in the days before the Saudi-led intervention.
> South vs South:
>  There’s practically no way that Hadi’s Administration will ever  regain legitimacy in any part of the nominally unified country after  being forcibly removed from its Northern and now Southern halves, with  the latest events made all the more symbolic because the twice-ousted  government is ironically led by a native Southerner. That doesn’t mean  that he was beloved by his native people, however, since he turned  against their separatist cause during the 1994 civil war and was  consequently rewarded by recently slain former President Saleh as  Yemen’s Vice-President. Following the theater-wide “Arab Spring” Color  Revolution, Saleh was pressured into stepping down and was replaced by  Hadi, who failed to solve the state’s endemic corruption and actually  exacerbated the African-like tribal conflicts in this peninsular  country.
> 
> More at: http://www.eurasiafuture.com/2018/01...p-south-yemen/


Nice background piece... learned several new things about the bare footed, khat chewin warriors with the whitest smiles on Earth.
I know they 'hate' us... I just *certainly* don't take that personally.  
I hope and pray for them and want them to heal and the suffering to stop. Like RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-----------

*Yemen*

* @JulianAssange blasts US ‘subservience to Saudis’ as Trump triples drone strikes in Yemen
https://www.rt.com/news/417397-yemen...s-trump-saudi/*

----------


## Firestarter

> I know they 'hate' us... I just *certainly* don't take that personally.  
> I hope and pray for them and want them to heal and the suffering to stop. Like RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I could understand it, if the Yemenis hate an international community that does nothing to help them.
I think that anybody that reads this thread, sees that "we" (as in the ones who post this information) want the genocide of Yemen to stop immediately.

I've seen one video (probably posted in this thread), where a US camera team makes a video of protests against the US and Saudi Arabia.
One of the protesters is interviewed, to explain that "we" (as in the Yemenis) don't blame the US population, because most people in the US don't support the genocide of Yemen.

When I visited North Yemen (South Yemen was "Communist") in 1989, one of the things that struck me was the large amount of wild dogs. I can't imagaine that a lot of dogs are still alive...

Possibly the split of Yemen into South and North (which is more like East and West...) was done intentionally, because this makes it easier to finish off North Yemen (which is roughly the part of Yemen controlled by the Houthis).

----------


## Firestarter

> Germany ends weapons sales to Saudi.


Negotiations among the German political factions of the CDU, CSU, and Social Democrats on the formation of a new coalition government are still ongoing.
They could only make such a decision after the formation has been completed...

What makes this story even less convincing, is that in April 2017 Saudi Deputy Economy Minister Mohammed al-Tuwaijri told _Der Spiegel_ that good relations with Berlin are more important than arms: 


> We accept the German reticence with regard to exports to Saudi Arabia; we know the political background.
> We will not cause any more problems for the German government with new requests for weapons


 http://www.dw.com/en/saudi-arabia-wa...ort/a-38647662

In the third quarter of 2017, German government approved nearly €150 million weapons export to Saudi Arabia.
Egypt, which also actively participates in the war against Yemen, received nearly €300 million worth of weapons in that period.
The 2 countries imported €45 million and €41 million respectively in the third quarter of 2016.

German arms exports to Saudi Arabia surged in 2012, and have remained high in the following years: http://www.dw.com/en/germany-quintup...ypt/a-41370500



According to head of the UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) Mark Lowcock: 


> The situation in Yemen – today, right now, to the population of the country – looks like the apocalypse.
> Unless the situation changes, we’re going to have the world’s worst humanitarian disaster for 50 years


 http://www.yemenpress.org/yemen/yeme...-50-years.html

Stories that Yemen could become the world’s worst humanitarian disaster in the world, have been going on for more than 2 years.
It’s the same UN that supports this genocide...

To divert attention from what’s going on, United Nations humanitarian coordinator for Yemen, Jamie McGoldrick, announced his resignation, 2 days after the UN envoy for the country said he would step down: 


> This is my last day here in Sana’a.
> I leave Yemen with a great deal of mixed emotion... sadness because of the suffering that is taking place, frustration because we haven't been able to do more for the people in this country.
> And at the same time, more and more people have become vulnerable because of this crisis.


 http://www.yemenweek.com/article/533...n_Frustration/

Jamie McGoldrick will simply continue his career on his next assignment...

----------


## AZJoe

*US Airstrikes in Yemen Have Increased Sixfold Under Trump*

131 US Airstrikes Reported in Yemen in 2017

the number of *US* airstrikes being carried out has increased precipitously since President Trump took office, with 21 airstrikes on Yemen reported in 2016, and a more than sixfold increase leaving the 2017 figure at 131 strikes. 10 have been reported so far in January of 2018, suggesting that the escalation continues.

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen:*


Truly bizarre, considering the UK's extensive involvement in helping Saudi Arabia wage war in Yemen. May as well appoint a Saudi.

*AFP: UN chief set to appoint Briton Martin Griffiths as Yemen envoy
https://sg.news.yahoo.com/un-chief-s...025552705.html*

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen:*

Hussain Albukhaiti- @HussainBukhaiti
7/March
Saudi UAE strikes (fully backed by UK US) on 2 bedouins *tents* in Saada Yemen killed and injured 12ppl mostly children



*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DX1OmwCWAAAYy3b.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DX1On3RXUAAQ7Yi.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DX1OowcXkAADL7l.jpg:large*

----------


## goldenequity

A 100,000-dollar American missile, launched by a 20 million-dollar plane that flies at a cost of 6000 dollars/hour 
to kill people who live on less than $1 a day in Yemen.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

Emissaries from Saudi Arabia and Yemen's rebel Houthi militant group are  holding secret talks to discuss an end to the long-running conflict,  Reuters reported March 15, citing diplomats and Yemeni political  sources.

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...iscuss-end-war

----------


## Swordsmyth

On March 21, the Houthi insurgency in Yemen, also known as the Houthi rebellion,* reportedly shot down a Saudi Arabian McDonnell Douglas F-15 Eagle,* in the northwestern region of war-torn Yemen, cited Sputnik.

  A source within the Yemeni air defenses told Saba News Agency that *Houthi  rebels launched a surface-to-air missile (SAM), and “managed to hit an  F-15 aircraft belonging to the aggression [Saudi Arabia], carrying out  criminal and hostile raids over the city of Saada.”*
**
  The source confirmed to Saba that* Houthi rebels carried out  “monitoring and targeting of the aircraft [F-15] with the latest defense  technology developed locally successfully.”*
  This alleged footage had surfaced on social media of the moment when  Houthi rebels launched a surface-to-air missile (SAM) — striking the  F-15 fighter jet, which caused the warplane to erupt in flames at high  altitudes.
 FOOTAGE: #Yemen|i army & resistance shoots down a #Saudi F-15 over Sa’dah governorate by SAM. (21 march 2018)pic.twitter.com/I4tpLqxAnW
 — 24 Resistance Axis (@Syria_Hezb_Iran) March 21, 2018 #Yemen#Houthi rebels have damaged a Saudi F-15 warplane near Sa'da. pic.twitter.com/7PCErloeQQ
 — Mr. Revinsky (@MrKyruer) March 21, 2018Meanwhile, the spokesman of the Saudi Arabian-led coalition forces,  Colonel Turki al-Maliki said the warplane was struck at 15:48 local time  (1248 GMT) by a surface-to-air missile (SAM) launched from Saada  airport camp in Yemen. Al-Maliki noted that the plane received minimal  damage from the strike and managed to return to a Saudi Arabian airbase.
  Al-Maliki stressed that *the surface-to-air missile (SAM) was  “not included in the Yemeni government arms arsenal…and that this is  another proof of Iranian weapons smuggling to the Shiite rebels in  Yemen.”*
  Three years into the 2015 Saudi-led invasion of Yemen, Iran has long  denied smuggling weapons to the Yemeni rebels. According to SouthFront, their team of experts alleges the unidentified warplane was hit by “what appears to be a Soviet-made R-27T missile.”
 A video released by the Houthis media wing clearly showed an  unidentified warplane being hit by what appears to be a Soviet made  R-27T missile. The Saudi-led collation revealed last November that the  he Houthis had managed to turn Soviet-made R-27T air-to-air missiles  into ground-to-air missiles.
  The R-27T is guided by infrared homing, and has the “fire and forget”  feature, which makes it easy to convert it into a ground-to-air  missile. The R-27T’s range is 70km when it’s launched from air.  Nonetheless, the missile will have a shorter range when the missile it  is launched from the ground. The Saudi-led coalition has not commented  on the incident yet, likely because the warplane managed to return to  its home airbase or crashed in an area under the coalition control.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ter-over-yemen

----------


## Swordsmyth

Saudi Arabia's state news agency on Sunday reported that at least one  person was dead after a missile attack launched against the capital of  Riyadh by Houthi rebels in Yemen.
The Saudi Press Agency reported that at least one person was killed and two others were injured after the attack, according to the Associated Press.



The  Saudi air force said earlier that it had intercepted a missile over the  capital, and the attack had been targeting the King Khalid  International Airport, Reuters reported.


More at: http://thehill.com/policy/defense/38...ack-from-yemen

----------


## goldenequity

> Saudi Arabia's state news agency on Sunday reported that at least one  person was dead after a missile attack launched against the capital of  Riyadh by Houthi rebels in Yemen.
> The Saudi Press Agency reported that at least one person was killed and two others were injured after the attack, according to the Associated Press.
> 
> 
> 
> The  Saudi air force said earlier that it had intercepted a missile over the  capital, and the attack had been targeting the King Khalid  International Airport, Reuters reported.
> 
> 
> More at: http://thehill.com/policy/defense/38...ack-from-yemen


*Today's lesson:* Fire 1 missile at Riyadh. Let the Saudis do the rest.

----------


## goldenequity

> US Army Special Forces Secretly Sent to Fight Houthis in Yemen:
> 
> 
> https://news.antiwar.com/2018/05/03/...er-with-yemen/


*Green Berets are sneaking into Yemen to target Houthi missiles — which are lobbed at Riyadh as retaliation 
for the starvation blockade Saudi Arabia has imposed on the country with US help.*


https://dgxhtav2e25a8.cloudfront.net/antiwar_logo.gif
US Army Special Forces Secretly Sent to Fight Houthis in Yemen
https://news.antiwar.com/2018/05/03/...er-with-yemen/
https://www.checkpointasia.net/us-tr...=socialnetwork

----------


## goldenequity

Destroyed Saudi vehicles all around Hodeidah.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I "must spread some reputation"...


Covered.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yemen's Shiite rebels are backing a U.N.  call for a probe into a Saudi-led coalition airstrike in the country's  north that killed dozens of people the previous day, including many  children.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Friday's tweet by senior  Yemeni rebel leader Mohammed Ali al-Houthi says the rebels — known as  Houthis — welcome the call and are willing to cooperate in an  investigation of the airstrike in Saada province that hit a bus carrying  civilians, including children, in a busy market.

More at: http://www.startribune.com/yemen-s-s...obe/490534161/

----------


## goldenequity

US bomb used by #Saudi #UAE strike on school bus 51killed inc 40children 
Pentagon said 9th August: doesn’t know if US-made bombs killed kids in Yemen 
“We may never know if the munition [used] was one that the US sold to them,” 

Now we know its #USA made MK82


*https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DkTiZm9XsAAsXqE.jpg
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DkTiaUlXoAAFQVK.jpg
*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Apparently the Pentagon "talks tough" to its allies concerning war  crimes and human rights issues only after a mass civilian casualty event  makes world headlines.
  Such is the case after a Saudi coalition airstrike took out a school bus in northern Yemen earlier this month, *killing 40 children and wounding many more*, which momentarily drew the attention of Congressional leaders and celebrities alike to what's long been dubbed "the forgotten war". 

  CNN reports late in the day Monday that *the Pentagon has  delivered an official warning to Saudi Arabia, saying the US is poised  to withdraw intelligence, military, and logistical support* for the coalition war against Houthi rebels in Yemen:
 The Pentagon has issued a warning to Saudi Arabia that it is prepared  to reduce military and intelligence support for its campaign against  rebels in neighboring Yemen if the Saudis don't demonstrate they are  attempting to limit civilian deaths in airstrikes following a strike on a school bus that killed 40 children earlier this month, CNN has learned.And just how outraged are Pentagon officials over the confirmed  deaths of 40 children and prior bombings of hospitals and funeral  gatherings?
  Apparently *US officials are merely "concerned" and say that "frustration is rising"*.
  CNN continues:
 Two officials directly familiar with the Pentagon's thinking tell CNN *frustration is rising*. Defense Secretary James Mattis and General Joseph Votel, head of US military operations in the Middle East, *are  particularly concerned that the US is supporting a Saudi-led campaign  of airstrikes that have killed large numbers of civilians*.This mere "concern" comes after it's long been known that the  Pentagon provides direct targeting and intelligence support to Saudi  coalition operations in Yemen since 2015. 
  Perhaps the central irony to CNN's reporting is that it acknowledges the Pentagon's direct role in the war as a lead part of the coalition while simultaneously pretending *the US magically becomes a mere passive observer the moment American-made jets use American-supplied laser guided bombs to obliterate a school bus full of kids*. 
  The below is CNN's actual commentary (and not _The Onion_):
 But after a series of recent strikes in which *large numbers of civilians were killed*,  the Pentagon, as well as the State Department, have now delivered  direct messages to the Saudis about limiting civilian casualties. *"At what point is enough enough?" one official remarked to CNN*.The Saudis must be shaking their boots over such determined and hard-nosed "warnings" from _the very officials sharing the trenches with Saudi and UAE commanders executing the war_. 
  Secretary of Defense Mattis reportedly sent a top general meet with  the Saudis after the August 9 attack on the school bus. Lt Cmdr Rebecca  Rebarich, a DOD spokeswoman told CNN of that visit: "Recent  events dictated to US military leaders that the situation required  special mention and official emphasis during his visit."

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ian-casualties

----------


## Firestarter

> Did it ever occur to him that those shivers might be shivers of hate rather than fear?
> SA may end up creating its own "IRA".


I've thought about that actually, but the way I see it is probably different than your intention with this comment...

When I looked at how the CIA and Pentagon got Pol Pot in power in Cambodia this was in a way done by dropping bombs. With each bomb dropped on Cambodia, the Khmer Rouge became more popular.
With each bomb the "coalition" drops, the Houthis become more popular in Yemen. This could explain that the attack on Hodeidah wasn't successful...
I still believe that the Houthis are for "real" though, fighting against the genocidal "coalition". Fighting against "evil" doesn't necessarily make them "good" though.

Following on the IRA...
According to information I found the IRA was (is) actually working for British secret intelligence (just like the House of Saud and Ayatollah Khomeini): https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/northern-ireland/half-of-all-top-ira-men-worked-for-security-services-28694353.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I've thought about that actually, but the way I see it is probably different than your intention with this comment...
> 
> When I looked at how the CIA and Pentagon got Pol Pot in power in Cambodia this was in a way done by dropping bombs. With each bomb dropped on Cambodia, the Khmer Rouge became more popular.
> With each bomb the "coalition" drops, the Houthis become more popular in Yemen. This could explain that the attack on Hodeidah wasn't successful...



A definite possibility but I doubt it in this case.




> I still believe that the Houthis are for "real" though, fighting against the genocidal "coalition". Fighting against "evil" doesn't necessarily make them "good" though.



I very rarely expect anyone to be the "good guy", the best you can usually find is a better guy and often all you can find is a least bad guy.

 



> Following on the IRA...
> According to information I found the IRA was (is) actually working for British secret intelligence (just like the House of Saud and Ayatollah Khomeini):





> https://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/northern-ireland/half-of-all-top-ira-men-worked-for-security-services-28694353.html


I have no doubt that part or even most of the IRA are/were controlled opposition but a significant portion is/was sincere. (Note: I don't consider the IRA to be a "good guy" either, they always had way to much socialism/communism in their ideology)


My only point is that SA may be creating a worse problem for themselves than the one they were trying to solve.

----------


## Swordsmyth

One of the leading firms in the Turkish defense industry, Roketsan, *set a record with world’s largest rocket artillery,* capable of *launching hundreds of rockets in 2 minutes from a single military vehicle,* the company announced on Saturday.

  Jobaria, a Multiple Cradle Launcher (MCL), was developed by Roketsan  for the United Arab Emirates (UAE), has achieved legend status with  Guinness World Records for the world’s largest rocket artillery in terms  of the number of barrels, the company said in a statement sent to  journalists.
 ROKETSAN, Guinness Rekorlar Kitabı'na girdi
.
ROKETSAN'ın Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri için ürettiği Jobaria Çok Kundaklı  Lançer, "namlu sayısı bakımından dünyanın en büyük roket topçusu"  olarak Guinness Rekorlar Kitabı'na girdi.
.#savunmasanayi #teknoloji #roketsan #donanımhaber pic.twitter.com/b2fQrejuog
 — DonanımHaber (@donanimhaber) August 28, 2018The UAE requested the large rocket artillery battery on one vehicle  since its military is phasing out the older, BM-21 Grads, a Soviet  truck-mounted 122 mm multiple rocket launcher.
  The MCL has a significant advantage over the BM-21 Grads; it replaces  the use of six launcher vehicles which require a team of over 30  troops, whereas the MCL only needs a group of three to operate and  launch the same number of rockets (240).
 #ROKETSAN  tarafından Birleşik Arap Emirlikleri için geliştirilen Jobaria Çok  Kundaklı Lançer, "namlu sayısı bakımından dünyanın en büyük roket  topçusu" olarak Guinness Rekorlar Kitabı'nda yerini aldı. pic.twitter.com/xYgRRtnmDv
 — EHA MEDYA (@eha_medya) August 26, 2018*The system has four rocket launchers attached to the trailer  each carrying sixty 122mm rockets. It can fire 240 Roketsan 122mm T-122  Sakarya rockets fitted with a high-explosive warhead at targets with a  maximum range of around 37 kilometers (23 miles).* All missiles  can be fired in under two minutes, making the rate of fire two rounds  per second. After launching the rockets, a support team can reload the  missile system in about 30 minutes.
  Established in 1988, Roketsan started production in 1992 under the  program of the “Stinger European Joint Production Project.” In the last  several decades, the firm has manufactured air defense systems,  precision-guided missiles, ballistic protection solutions, and an array  of turnkey land systems.
*While it is still unclear why the UAE would need the world’s  most massive rocket launcher, perhaps, the missile system may find a new  home in the Saudi-led alliance against Yemen.* There is also  another possibility the country is gearing up for conflict in the Strait  of Hormuz, as Washington and Tehran bicker over who controls the strait  between the Persian Gulf and the Gulf of Oman. In any case, war is  coming, and the world’s largest rocket launcher will be used.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...jobaria-turkey

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## Firestarter

> My only point is that SA may be creating a worse problem for themselves than the one they were trying to solve.


 If the Houthis are really “evil” I wouldn’t expect the media blackout on Yemen, but instead lots of stories to justify the war.
I don’t know enough about the Houthis to know for sure, but for arguments sake, lets assume that they are “good”...

As we speak: British, American, Israeli Intelligence (that are so intertwined that it’s hard to tell the difference) are working hard to infiltrate the Houthi movement. The moment they have succeeded in taking over the Houthis, they will stage some protests against the war in Yemen, and then have the UN decide that Yemen will (again) be divided in South and North Yemen (more like East and West by the way); the Houthis will get North Yemen...

Then the Houthis, controlled by British Intelligence will show themselves to be as evil as the drug trafficking Taliban.
This in retrospect will justify (the support from the US and Britain for) the war against Yemen and will even make the arm companies look good.

If the Houthis are already “evil” (they don’t even have to be “controlled opposition”) the scenario would be even easier!
So the supposed “problem” that you see that Saudi Arabia might be “creating” would be the “best” scenario for the Order of the Garter...

----------


## Firestarter

On Tuesday, a UN panel with “human rights” experts released a report on the war in Yemen.
It was reported that air strikes by the “coalition” have caused heavy civilian casualties and some “may” amount to war crimes: 


> Coalition air strikes have caused most of the documented civilian casualties. In the past three years, such air strikes have hit residential areas, markets, funerals, weddings, detention facilities, civilian boats and even medical facilities.


The coalition has effectively blocked Red Sea ports and Sanaa airport, depriving Yemenis of “vital supplies”, which “may” also constitute international crimes. 
The panel said its “investigation” of 11 incidents raised “serious concerns” about the coalition’s targeting process.
_No need to report on targeting: farm land, and drinking water and energy facilities…_

United Arab Emirates (UAE) mercenaries have raped detainees and migrants.
UAE Minister Anwar Gargash said that they will reply to the report, and added that the region needs to be preserved from “Iranian encroachment”. 

The experts didn’t investigate the role of the US and Britain, who supply weapons and intelligence to the “coalition”. They “urged” all states to restrict arms sales (_“urging” will surely make them all terrified_).
US Secretary of Defence James "Mad Dog" Mattis told reporters that the US goal is to bring warring parties to the negotiating table and “_keep the human cost of innocents being killed accidentally to the absolute minimum_”.
_No need to prevent the deliberate starvation…_

The experts’ panel also accused the “rebel” Houthis of war crimes, like firing missiles into Saudi Arabia, shelling the Yemeni city of Taiz and deploying child soldiers.
Reuters didn’t give the Houthis the chance to respond to this article: https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-ye...-idUKKCN1LD0L9

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If the Houthis are really “evil” I wouldn’t expect the media blackout on Yemen, but instead lots of stories to justify the war.
> I don’t know enough about the Houthis to know for sure, but for arguments sake, lets assume that they are “good”...
> 
> As we speak: British, American, Israeli Intelligence (that are so intertwined that it’s hard to tell the difference) are working hard to infiltrate the Houthi movement. The moment they have succeeded in taking over the Houthis, they will stage some protests against the war in Yemen, and then have the UN decide that Yemen will (again) be divided in South and North Yemen (more like East and West by the way); the Houthis will get North Yemen...
> 
> Then the Houthis, controlled by British Intelligence will show themselves to be as evil as the drug trafficking Taliban.
> This in retrospect will justify (the support from the US and Britain for) the war against Yemen and will even make the arm companies look good.
> 
> If the Houthis are already “evil” (they don’t even have to be “controlled opposition”) the scenario would be even easier!
> So the supposed “problem” that you see that Saudi Arabia might be “creating” would be the “best” scenario for the Order of the Garter...


But not for the house of Saud.

----------


## goldenequity

*Houthi forces attack Saudi warship in Red Sea waters 
https://aml.ink/fZc3W*

Hussain Albukhait
►Yemeni Navy announced they have targeted a Saudi military vessel off the coast of Jizan 
(Jazan province SW Saudi Arabia) 
*in response 2 coalition strikes on fishermen on Yemen coast*
Its 1st navy operation targeting a vessel inside Saudi territorial waters.






21 hours ago
*Fishermen in Hodeidah reportedly targeted by Saudi-UAE air raid
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018/...104309738.html*
The strike "resulted in fishermen being killed and the destruction of three ... A US official called for an investigation into attacks by the Saudi-UAE coalition in Yemen and for perpetrators to be held accountable.



> "Three fishing vessels, according to reports, were setting out to do their normal job when they were targeted by the Saudi-led coalition and were sunk," he said. 
> 
> *Hodeidah offensive, fishermen scared to return to sea* (2:33)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Initial reports suggest that about 70 fishermen are missing. That figure has now been amended by Houthi media to 19.
> "No one can get to the location to verify the number and the exact details of the incident."
> In an attack on a fish market in Hodeidah earlier this month, 28 people were killed and more than 30 were injured.


4 days ago
*Some Saudi-Led Coalition Air Strikes in Yemen May Amount to War Crimes: U.N.
https://www.usnews.com/news/world/ar...-war-crimes-un*
Air strikes by the Saudi-led coalition in Yemen's war have caused heavy civilian casualties at marketplaces, weddings and on fishing boats, some of which may amount to war crimes....
(ya think??)

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

An investigative body set up by the Saudi-led coalition in Yemen said on  Sept. 1 that a coalition airstrike that killed dozens of people,  including children traveling on a bus, last month lacked military  justification and requires a review of the rules of engagement, Reuters  reported.

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...as-unjustified

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

Saudi Arabia has started to implement  precautions against Iranian threats to close the Strait of Hormuz and  stop the Gulf oil exports by building an alternative oil pipeline from  its borders passing through the Yemeni city of Al-Mahrah to the Arabian  Sea.
 Local sources in Al-Mahrah Governorate told _Al-Araby Al-Jadeed_ that the arrival of Saudi  forces’  to the city earlier this year was surprising. They deployed  all along the coastal strip of Al-Mahrah in preparation for the  extension of the Saudi oil pipeline from Al-Kharkhir area close to the  Yemeni borders, to the Port of Nishtun in Al-Mahrah.
 According to the sources, Saudi Arabia has  opened more than 20 sites on the coastal directorates of Al-Mahrah  Governorate and prevented citizens from getting near them because they  are military sites. However, Yemeni tribesmen and citizens have been in  clashes with those forces and stopped some construction operations in  those areas.
 In an interview with _Al-Araby Al-Jadeed_,  Yemeni economic researcher Abdul Waheed Al-Obali said that through this  plan, Saudi Arabia is seeking to secure an additional line for oil  exports in case Iran tightens its grip on the Gulf. At the same time, it  appears that Saudi Arabia is aiming to compete with the UAE for access  to the Arabian Sea.

More at: https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20...o-arabian-sea/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Angry demonstrators on Sunday blocked a  number of main roads in Yemen’s southern Aden province in protest of the  rising cost of living as a result of the depreciating local currency.
 The Yemeni riyal severely plunged against  foreign currencies in the past few days. One dollar is traded now for  600 riyals, from only 513 riyals in mid-August.
 According to an _Anadolu Agency_  correspondent, protesters blocked several roads in the cities of Mualla,  Sheikh Othman, Al Mansoora, Khormaksar, Al-Shab and Brega.
 Similar demonstrations are expected in other Yemeni provinces amid tough economic conditions in the war-torn country.
 In January, Saudi Arabia intervened to  save the local currency by depositing $2 billion in the Yemeni Central  Bank, but the move seems to have a little impact on strengthening the  Yemeni currency.

More at: https://www.middleeastmonitor.com/20...rency-plunges/

----------


## goldenequity

=======

----------


## goldenequity

Yemen Resistance Watch
ISIS releases threatening footage demanding Yemenis to submit to Saudi occupation
https://yemen-rw.org/isis-releases-t...di-occupation/


any questions?


Ahmad Algohbary
Civilians were Killed & injured by Saudi led coalition *airstrikes on bus station in Hodeidah City.
The warplanes are preventing the paramedics from getting into the attack scene.*
Update:
At least *9 were killed and 17 injured* by Saudi led coalition airstrikes on bus station in Hodeidah City.

amin dada
Not the Onion: 
*Pompeo says Saudi, UAE trying to avoid civilian harm in Yemen* 
https://en.trend.az/world/us/2950768.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

US Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said Wednesday he has "certified"  that coalition partners Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates are  acting to reduce risks to civilians from their military operations in  Yemen.
Pompeo said he delivered the certification on Tuesday to  Congress, as required by US law to continue American refueling of Saudi  and UAE warplanes in the conflict, which has led to the world's worst  humanitarian crisis.
In a statement, Pompeo said both countries  "are undertaking demonstrable actions to reduce the risk of harm to  civilians and civilian infrastructure resulting from military operations  of these governments."

More at: https://www.france24.com/en/20180912...emen-civilians

----------


## Origanalist

Wolf Blitzer, "but what about the jobs?"

----------


## Firestarter

Martha Mundy’s recent report shows that the coalition’s bombing campaign of Yemen is aimed at the food production and distribution of food in rural Yemen, and on fishing along the Red Sea coast. This IS – per definition – a war crime, supported by UK, US, and the Uinited Nations.

On 9 August in Dahyan a school bus was struck by a US-made guided missile.
On 23 August, again south of Hodeidah, a bus with women and children was attacked.
There was a pause, but from early September the Coalition has renewed their at*tempts to cut off and seize Hodeidah.
On 16 September, UAE naval forces fired a rocket on a boat with 18 fishermen, after interroga*ting them, killing all but one.

The following figure shows the percentage of civilian, military and unknown targets - March 2015 - March 2018.


Starting in August 2015 there was a shift from military to civilian targets, including water and transport infrastructure, food production and distribution, schools, hospitals, houses, fields and flocks.


Fishing installations were likewise damaged, virtually every fish-offloading port along the coast has been targeted.

Agricultural land was the target most frequently hit. As agriculture covered less than 3% of Yemen’s total surface, it’s obvious that agriculture land is specifically aimed at.
Because of the bombing campaign on agriculture, people actually left the countryside to take refuge on the outskirts of cities. This has resulted in a lack of farmers to work the land.

See a map of agricultural targets in September - October 2015 (when most bombs were thrown), and all targets.


Martha Mundy – _Strategies of the Coalition in the Yemen War: Aerial Bombardment and Food War_: https://sites.tufts.edu/wpf/files/20...20181005-1.pdf

----------


## goldenequity

*Mukalla is an oasis of stability in war-torn Yemen. So why do some residents miss Al Qaeda?
http://www.latimes.com/world/middlee...010-story.html*
(you can guess why.. more 'freedom'/commerce w/ al Qaeda than under Hadi/Saudi/UAE/Coalition slave mode. Think Libya.)

----------


## AZJoe

> Martha Mundys recent report shows that *the coalitions bombing campaign of Yemen is aimed at the food production* and distribution of food in rural Yemen, and on fishing along the Red Sea coast. This IS  per definition  a war crime, supported by UK, US, and the United Nations.

----------


## goldenequity

=======
Advanced US-manufactured military equipment is no match for the working class Yemeni Army. 
Tales of heroism are being written on the frontline as we speak, yet most people have no idea what is going on. 
Watch this video. Truly unbelievable.
https://twitter.com/agerhusmedia/sta...32971351195653

full vid
Watch as Yemeni Army units with faith in God and Country storms the Saudi "Qanboura" Outpost in Jizan, Saudi Arabia, 
leaving a US-produced Abrams tank defunct and in flames.

----------


## Swordsmyth

For a Saudi and Mohammed bin Salman (MbS) update that's not directly  related to the murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi, a United Nations  official on Sunday warned Yemen is now facing what could be *"the worst famine in the world in 100 years"* which is set to put *"12-13 million innocent civilians at risk of starving,"* according to the BBC. 
  Yemen's war, which has involved intense Saudi-UAE-US coordinated  airstrikes on civilian population centers going back to 2015 has been  popularly dubbed "the forgotten war" due to its general absence from  headlines and front page stories over the years.
  As a few analysts and war reporters have pointed out in recent days, *it took the murder of one Washington Post contributor — who was one of the mainstream media's own — for MbS to actually face any level of scrutiny*, and yet the tens of thousands killed under Saudi coalition bombs is still largely taboo for the same mainstream to touch. 


A top United Nations official who monitors Yemen, Lise Grande, told the BBC: *"We predict that we could be looking at 12 to 13 million innocent civilians who are at risk of dying from the lack of food."*
  She explained, "I think many of us felt as we went into the 21st  century that is was unthinkable that we could see a famine like saw in  Ethiopia, that we saw in Bengal, that we saw in parts of the Soviet  Union, that was just unacceptable. Many of us had the confidence that  that would never happen again and yet the reality is that in Yemen that  is precisely what we are looking at."


Estimates have put the civilian death toll in the war anywhere ranging from 10,000 to as high as 70,000 _—_ a  number difficult to come by as the Saudi coalition has blockaded the  countries main humanitarian aid entry port of Hodeida. The U.N. most  recent numbers puts the number of displaced at approaching 500,000  people. 
  As what the U.N. is now calling the "world's worst famine in 100  years" is set to make Yemenis' misery even worse, we wonder if the  mainstream will actually give it coverage for a change. But we won't  hold our breath as this humanitarian disaster can't be blamed on Putin  or Assad. 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...yemen-un-warns

----------


## goldenequity

Haykal Bafana‏ @BaFana3 · 56 sek.
*Explosive revelation : Ex U.S. Special Ops Hired as Mercenaries By UAE To Assassinate Yemeni Politicians & Clerics In Aden City, Yemen
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article...r-golan-dahlan*

----------


## goldenequity

On November 10, Brigadier General Yahya Sari, a spokesman of the Yemeni Armed Forces [an ally of the Houthis], announced that the Houthis and their local allies have killed 180 Saudi-backed Yemeni fighters and destroyed 21 military vehicles of the Saudi-led coalition on the western coast of Yemen during the last 48 hours.
*Houthis Kill Scores Of Saudi-led Coalition Fighters On Western Yemeni Coast
https://southfront.org/houthis-kill-...-yemeni-coast/*
►*Saudi-led coalition was not able to advance inside or south of al-Hudaydah in the last 24 hours.* This indicates that the Houthis defensive operations are becoming more and more effective.

(above notice 'green' pincher *supply line attack points*) 

►The Yemeni military spokesman also said that the Saudi-led coalition have stepped up its aerial operations over the city of al-Hudaydah and the entire western Yemen coast in an attempt to reopen its supply routes. Few days ago, the *Houthis managed to block four key supply routes* south of the coastal city after a series of successful attacks.
https://southfront.org/houthis-claim...daydah-videos/


*Houthis Release 30-Minute-Long Video Showing Clashes At Saudi-led Coalition Supply Lines South Of Al-Hudaydah
https://southfront.org/houthis-relea...f-al-hudaydah/*




------

*Saudi Coalition troops capture strategic Hodeidah Hospital
https://aml.ink/RzalE*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Diplomatic efforts to end fighting in Yemen's Hodeida intensified  Tuesday, as Britain said the Saudi-led coalition had agreed to the  evacuation of wounded rebels from the country ahead of proposed peace  talks in Sweden.

The  office of British Foreign Secretary Jeremy Hunt said the Saudi-led  alliance fighting on the side of the government had agreed to the  evacuation of up to 50 wounded Huthi fighters to Oman following Hunt's  visit to Riyadh.
The move comes ahead of another proposed round of peace talks in Sweden later this month, Hunt's office said.
But  residents in Hodeida, whose port is vital for food imports and  humanitarian aid for millions at risk of starvation, say they now fear a  siege on the city, where only one major exit route is still open to  traffic, on the northern edge of the city.
And  despite an apparent temporary lull in the fighting, a spokesman for the  Huthis said the rebels were ready for "war in the streets" of  rebel-held Hodeida itself.
"We  are ready, and present, and our plans are in place" in case of an  attack by the rival pro-government alliance, the spokesman said at a  news conference broadcast on the rebels' Al-Masirah TV, which did not  give his name.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/violence-...115908277.html

----------


## AZJoe

*Tulsi Gabbard today:* 




“Last night, House Republicans on the Rules Committee voted to undermine our democracy by blocking the American people and Members of Congress from having a debate and the ability to vote on a bill that would end U.S.support for Saudi Arabia’s genocidal war in Yemen …

“Don’t be fooled: If Congress and this Administration truly were concerned about the plight of the Yemeni people and peace, all U.S. support for Saudi Arabia’satrocities would end now. Instead, last night on the Rules Committee, Republicans voted to shut down debate and prevent a vote that would end U.S.support for Saudi Arabia in Yemen. …

“We must end all U.S. support for Saudi Arabia’s genocidal war in Yemen now.”

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Tulsi Gabbard today:* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Last night, House Republicans on the Rules Committee voted to undermine our democracy by blocking the American people and Members of Congress from having a debate and the ability to vote on a bill that would end U.S.support for Saudi Arabia’s genocidal war in Yemen …
> 
> “Don’t be fooled: If Congress and this Administration truly were concerned about the plight of the Yemeni people and peace, all U.S. support for Saudi Arabia’satrocities would end now. Instead, last night on the Rules Committee, Republicans voted to shut down debate and prevent a vote that would end U.S.support for Saudi Arabia in Yemen. …
> 
> “We must end all U.S. support for Saudi Arabia’s genocidal war in Yemen now.”


She knows she can speak against it without any danger of changing things:


https://www.thenewamerican.com/freedom-index

Dist.2: Tulsi Gabbard - *31%*



*H RES 397: NATO*

Vote Date: *June 27, 2017*
Vote: *AYE*

Bad Vote.

This     legislation (H. Res. 397) “solemnly reaffirms the commitment of the     United States to the North Atlantic Treaty Organization’s principle  of    collective defense as enumerated in Article 5 of the North  Atlantic    Treaty.” Under Article 5, the member nations of the NATO  military    alliance “agree that an armed attack against one or more of  them ...    shall be considered an attack against them all.” 

The House passed H. Res. 397 on June 27, 2017 by a lopsided vote of 423     to 4 (Roll Call 328). We have assigned pluses to the nays not only     because the United States should stay clear of entangling alliances  such    as NATO, but also because the NATO provision that obligates the   United   States to go to war if any member of NATO is attacked   undermines the   provision in the U.S. Constitution that assigns to   Congress the power to   declare war. Moreover, the number of nations   that the United States  has  pledged to defend under NATO has grown from   11 to 28 over the  years, as  the alliance itself has grown from 12   member nations  (including the  United States) when NATO was created in   1949 to 29  today. Although NATO  was ostensibly formed to counter the   threat from  the Soviet bloc of  nations, some of the nations the  United  States is  now pledged to defend  under NATO were once part of  that  bloc, including  Albania, Bulgaria, the  Czech Republic (as part  of  Czechoslovakia),  Hungary, Poland, and  Romania.





*H R 5293: Authorization for Use of Military Force*

Vote Date: *June 16, 2016*
Vote: *NAY*

Bad Vote.

During     consideration of the Defense Appropriations bill (H.R. 5293),     Representative Barbara Lee (D-Calif.) introduced an amendment to     prohibit the use of funds in the bill for the 2001 Authorization for Use     of Military Force Act. Enacted in the wake of 9/11, the AUMF    authorized  the president to “use all necessary and appropriate force”    against the  terrorists involved, as well as those who aided or  harbored   them. It was  used as the authorization for U.S. military  entry into   Afghanistan in  2001, and over the years has also been  invoked on other   occasions by the  executive branch to justify U.S.  military  intervention  abroad.

The House rejected Lee’s amendment on June 16, 2016 by a vote of 146 to     274 (Roll Call 330). We have assigned pluses to the yeas because     presidents have been able to claim broad authority to go to war whenever     or wherever they choose under the AUMF, despite the fact that the     Founding Fathers never intended for one man to make this decision, and     under the Constitution only Congress may “declare war.”






*H R 4909: Use of Military Force*

Vote Date: *May 18, 2016*
Vote: *NAY*

Bad Vote.

During     consideration of the National Defense Authorization Act (H.R. 4909),     Representative Barbara Lee (D-Calif.) introduced an amendment to   repeal   the Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) that was   enacted in   2001 for the purpose of authorizing U.S. military   intervention in   Afghanistan in the wake of the 9/11 terror attacks.   Since then, however,   the AUMF has been invoked numerous times by the   executive branch for   U.S. military intervention not only in   Afghanistan but elsewhere.

The House rejected Lee’s amendment on May 18, 2016 by a vote of 138 to     285 (Roll Call 210). We have assigned pluses to the yeas because     presidents have been able to claim broad authority to go to war whenever     or wherever they choose under the AUMF, despite the fact that the     Founding Fathers never intended for one man to make this decision, and     under the Constitution only Congress may “declare war.”


*H  RES 162: Calling on the President to provide Ukraine with military  assistance to defend its sovereignty and territorial integrity.*

Vote Date: *March 23, 2015*
Vote: *AYE*

Bad Vote.

Ukraine Military Aid. 
House Resolution 162, which calls on the president "to provide Ukraine     with military assistance to defend its sovereignty and territorial     integrity," allows President Obama to provide Ukraine with defensive     weapons to defend against aggression from Russia.

The House adopted H. Res. 162 on March 23, 2015 by a vote of 348 to 48     (Roll Call 131). We have assigned pluses to the nays not only because     foreign aid is unconstitutional but also because this bill would   further   interject the United States into a foreign conflict. Allowing   the U.S.   president to provide lethal arms to Ukraine in order to  fight  Russia  is  tantamount to waging a proxy war on Russia without  the   constitutionally  required congressional declaration of war. The  House,   by giving such  power to the president, is relinquishing one of  its   constitutional  responsibilities.


*H R 4870: On Agreeing to the Amendment 51 to H R 4870*

Vote Date: *June 19, 2014*
Vote: *NAY*

Bad Vote.

Weapons to Syrian Rebels.
During consideration of the Defense Appropriations bill, _Representative     Jeff Fortenberry (R-Neb.) introduced an amendment that would have     prohibited any funding in the bill from being used to provide weapons  to    Syrian rebels._ Fortenberry noted on the House   floor  that "the rebel  movement is a battleground of shifting alliances   and  bloody conflicts  between groups that now include multinational    terrorist organizations,"  that "sending our weapons into this chaotic    war zone could inadvertently  help these extremists," and that "it has    already happened." He added:  "The naive notion that we can deliver    weapons to vetted, moderate  opposition groups at war with other rebel    militias gives no guarantee  that our weaponry won't be seized or    diverted."

The House rejected Fortenberry's amendment on June 19, 2014 by a vote of     167 to 244 (Roll Call 328). We have assigned pluses to the yeas    because  arming "moderate" rebels in a foreign country is tantamount to    going to  war, which would require a declaration of war by Congress.    Also, the  United States should follow the Founders' advice not to    become involved  in foreign quarrels










*H R 4152: To provide for the costs of loan guarantees for Ukraine*

Vote Date: *April 1, 2014*
Vote: *AYE*

Bad Vote.

Ukraine Aid.

This bill (H.R. 4152), as amended by the Senate (see Senate vote below),     would provide $150 million for direct aid to Ukraine. It would also     provide for loan guarantees (meaning that U.S. taxpayers would be  stuck    holding the bag if the loans are not paid). And it would impose     sanctions on Russian and ex-Ukrainian officials deemed responsible  for    the crisis in the Ukraine.

[ The Senate version of this legislation - offered in the form of a     substitute amendment to the House version, H.R. 4152 - would provide     $150 million for direct aid to Ukraine. It would also provide for loan     guarantees (meaning that the U.S. taxpayers would be stuck holding the     bag if the loans are not paid). And it would impose sanctions on   Russian   and ex-Ukrainian officials deemed responsible for the crisis   in the   Ukraine. ]

The House voted for this legislation on April 1, 2014 by a vote of 378     to 34 (Roll Call 149). We have assigned pluses to the nays because     foreign aid is unconstitutional. The rationale for providing U.S. aid to     Ukraine is that the country needs our assistance to resist Russian     hegemony and build "democracy." Yet the oligarchs wielding power in     Ukraine are hardly "democrats," and (because money is fungible) U.S.     assistance could effectively be funneled to Russia in the form of     Ukrainian energy and debt payments.

----------


## goldenequity

Al-Masdar News
*Houthis launches huge counter-offensive in central Yemen, 2 mountains retaken (video) 
https://aml.ink/tUBm9*

AFP news agency
@AFP
*BREAKING Yemen government camp ordered to halt Hodeida offensive: commanders*

Haykal Bafana
*Yemen : Suspension of military operations in Hodeidah city is to allow humanitarian organizations to evacuate the wounded & to open safe corridors for relief supplies.*

----------


## AZJoe

> She knows she can speak against it without any danger of changing things:
> https://www.thenewamerican.com/freedom-index


Some bad votes, and she is wrong on many other things too (but still not nearly as bad as Trump & Co. on foreign policy). But on this Yemen issue kudos to her, and to anyone else on the specific issue(s) they do get right. Even someone with a record as atrocious  Trump or Lindsay Graham or Bolton or Obama or Sanders or Jill Stein will encourage on the particular issue(s) they do get right.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Saudi-led coalition in Yemen has chosen to halt its  offensive on the strategically important port city of al-Hudaydah  following repeated calls for a cease-fire from the kingdom's Western  allies, Reuters reported Nov. 15. 

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...stern-pressure

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Karsten Hartog
> *Saudi Arabia Stealing 65% of Yemen's Oil in Collaboration with Total: Report
> https://ahtribune.com/world/north-af...oil-total.html*


...

----------


## Swordsmyth

The leader of the Iranian-backed Houthi movement in Yemen said on  Sunday that he is ready to institute a ceasefire, as long as the  Saudi-backed government coalition is willing to do the same.

  "*We are willing to freeze and stop military operations on all fronts to reach a just and honorable peace*  if they really want peace for the Yemeni people," said Mohammed Ali  al-Houthi, head of Yemen's Houthi Supreme Revolutionary Committee.  According to _CNN_, al-Houthi said that his forces would stop  launching missiles and drone attacks on "US-Saudi aggression countries  and their allies in Yemen." 


Extending an olive branch, al-Houthi called on Houthi forces to refrain from further attacks for the time being. 
  "*We announce our initiative and call on the official Yemeni  (Houthi) authorities to stop the firing of missiles and unmanned  aircrafts on the US-Saudi aggression countries and their allies in Yemen  to drop any justification for their continued aggression or siege*," he said. 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...f-saudis-agree

----------


## goldenequity

> Karsten Hartog
> *Saudi Arabia Stealing 65% of Yemen's Oil in Collaboration with Total: Report
> https://ahtribune.com/world/north-af...oil-total.html*





> ...


That shock 'report' has been around awhile... I wanted to do some more research... finally had some time today.
(good to digest and refresh )as we approach a UN/Thug orchestrated 'ceasefire' via hand picked sock puppet *UN Special Envoy 'Martin Griffiths*')


dug up some background...

*Yemen Background Review*  (2015 published just days following the first airstrikes)
*Part 1* https://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...n-yemen-i.html
http://archive.is/KHxDt
*Part 2* https://www.strategic-culture.org/ne...-yemen-ii.html
http://archive.fo/7cS0K
(*really a good review* and explains why Hadi is a piece of shiit traitor)

*Yemen Oil/Gas*
(2008) Wiki Cable on Yemen Gas Discoveries
https://wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/08SANAA1923_a.html
(2016) Riyadh's Dirty Secret: Saudi Arabia Thirsty for Yemeni Oil, Gas Reserves
https://sputniknews.com/politics/201...yemen-gas-oil/
(1997) Oil/Gas 'Blocks' Map (deleted material)
https://web.archive.org/web/20140717...con/oilmap.htm

----------


## Swordsmyth

Saudi Arabia said Monday the Yemeni government will participate in  peace talks "soon," as Iranian-backed Houthi rebels began a cease-fire. The Arab News,  owned by a member of the royal family, reported that King Salman made  the announcement of Yemen's participation during a speech at the  country's Shoura Council.

More at: https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-N...2301542635377/

----------


## Swordsmyth

The prospect for peace - or at least a lasting ceasefire - is  advancing rapidly following a surprise weekend proposal by Yemen's  Houghis to halt all attacks on Saudi coalition forces. On Sunday  the head of Yemen's Iran-backed Houthi Supreme Revolutionary Committee  Mohammed Ali al-Houthi, said "We are willing to freeze and stop military  operations" _—_ somethingwhich *now appears to have taken effect*, according to a breaking _Reuters_ report.
  In the biggest turning point in the war which has raged since 2015, _Reuters_ confirms:
 Houthi rebels in Yemen said on Monday they were *halting drone  and missile attacks on Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and their  Yemeni allies, responding to a demand from the United Nations*.“We announce our initiative...to halt missile and drone strikes on  the countries of aggression,” an official Houthi statement reads.  Crucially, it appears this halt in fighting was precipitated by* a Saudi agreement to the Houthi extension of an olive branch*  as according to the AFP Yemen's internationally recognized  Saudi-backed government says it has informed UN envoy Martin Griffiths  it is *ready to take part in proposed peace talks with Houthi rebels to be held in Sweden*.


*"The [Saudi-backed Yemen] government has informed the UN  envoy to Yemen ... that it will send a government delegation to the  talks with the aim of reaching a political solution,"* Yemen's pro-Saudi foreign ministry said, quoted by the official Saba news agency.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...ime-wars-start

----------


## goldenequity

meanwhile....

AngelaJoya
*U.S. soldiers are secretly fighting Saudi Arabia's war in Yemen, report says
https://www.newsweek.com/us-soldiers...rt-says-910041*

Al-Masdar News
*Saudi Coalition suffers heavy casualties in failed attack on Yemeni coast (video) 
https://aml.ink/RkQK9*

H.K
*Houthi forces conduct new missile strike on Saudi Coalition gathering in west Yemen
https://www.almasdarnews.com/article...in-west-yemen/*

----------


## Firestarter

The UK based Save the Children has calculated, using data from the UN, that at least 84,700 Yemeni children younger than 5 have died from Severe Acute Malnutrition (SAM) between April 2015 and October 2018.

More than 3 ½ years after the brutal war against Yemen escalated, according to the UN ,14 million could be at risk of famine.
The humanitarian catastrophe has become much worse since the “coalition” imposed a month-long blockade of Yemen just over a year ago. Since then, imports of food through Hodeidah have declined by more than 55,000 metric tonnes a month.

Tamer Kirolos, of Save the Children said: 


> We are horrified that some 85,000 children in Yemen may have died because of extreme hunger since the war began. For every child killed by bombs and bullets, dozens are starving to death and it’s entirely preventable.
> 
> In the past few weeks there have been hundreds of airstrikes in and around Hodeidah, endangering the lives of an estimated 150,000 children still trapped in the city. Save the Children is calling for an immediate end to the fighting so no more lives are lost.


 https://blogs.savethechildren.org.uk...ied-of-hunger/

See a malnourished Yemeni child on a hospital bed in Hodeidah, 3 November 2018.

----------


## goldenequity

85,000 children under 5 starved to death.
Kahshoggi dismembered inside a Saudi embassy.  
"It's Iran's fault."

Number of Sunni militants have quadrupled since 9/11
"We must stop Iran"

----------


## Swordsmyth

Both sides in Yemen's civil war will meet in Stockholm for peace talks this week and have agreed to a large swap of prisoners. Yemen foreign minister Khaled al-Yamani, part of the pro-government  force backed by Saudi Arabia and United Arab Emirates, said Tuesday  they've "come to an agreement" with the Houthis after being deadlocked in negotiations for months.
 "When we head to the negotiations in Sweden, we will discuss the  operational issues of this agreement, how it can be implemented, how to  exchange the detainees, prisoners, abductees and the forcibly  disappeared," al-Yamani said.
 	 The agreed prisoner swap, which will involve hundreds of inmates, is building confidence that there could be a genuine cease-fire and an end to the war that's dragged on for four years. 

A U.N. flight Tuesday transported 50 wounded Houthi fighters to Oman  for medical care, and the Houthi peace delegation was set to fly out of  the airport in Sana'a.
 "It's encouraging that the airlift has happened and that the Houthi  delegation looks set to leave Sana'a, but it's important to remember the  odds are stacked toward the worst case scenario and against a peaceful  resolution in the near term," said Peter Salisbury, a senior fellow at  Chatham House's Middle East & North Africa Program. "The pressure  and hard work that got us here needs to be maintained."

More at: https://www.upi.com/amp/Top_News/Wor...7211543926683/

----------


## goldenequity

*Yemen*

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  high-ranking Yemeni intelligence official injured in a Huthi rebel  drone attack on the country's largest air base died of his wounds on  Sunday, medical sources said.Intelligence  Brigadier General Saleh Tamah was wounded on Thursday in a strike on a  military parade in Al-Anad air base, in government-held Lahij province  some 60 kilometres (40 miles) north of Yemen's second city Aden.
Medical sources told AFP that Tamah underwent several surgeries in a hospital in Aden but died Sunday morning.
At  least seven loyalists -- including Tamah -- were killed and 11 injured  in Thursday's incident, which threatens to hamper United Nations-led  peace efforts.
Among  those injured were Yemen's deputy chief of staff Saleh al-Zandani,  senior army commander Fadel Hasan and Lahij governor Ahmad Abdullah  al-Turki.
Turki and Zandani were transported to Saudi Arabia for treatment, a Yemeni official told AFP.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/top-yemen-bra...065709083.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The U.N. envoy to Yemen, Martin Griffiths, confirmed the resignation of  the chief observer over the al-Hudaydah cease-fire, Patrick Cammaert,  during this week’s talks in Sanaa and Riyadh, news outlets Al-Masdar and  Aden Al Ghad reported Jan. 24. Upon meeting with both leaders in  Riyadh, Yemeni President Abd Rabboh Mansour Hadi and his team voiced  concerns about the implementation of the cease-fire in the key port  city.

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...-fire-observer

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yemen's deputy chief of staff died Sunday from wounds sustained last  month in a drone attack by Huthi rebels on the country's largest air  base, the information minister said.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/top-yemen...160840817.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Morocco is no longer participating in operations against Houthi rebels  in the Yemeni civil conflict, according to a Moroccan official, the  Associated Press reported Feb. 7.

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...oalition-yemen

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yemen’s Saudi-backed government has plans to export crude oil at a  rate of 75,000 bpd this year, according to oil minister Aws Abdullah  al-Awd, who spoke to Reuters.
“We  will maintain production from four blocks and are planning to build a  pipeline to Arab Sea (Arabian Sea) to resume exports from these  blocks,” Al-Awd said. The plans also involve raising crude oil  production to 110,000 bpd this year. The Saudi-backed government  controls Yemen’s oil and gas fields, while the Houthi rebels supported  by Iran holds the country’s capital, Sanaa, and an oil terminal on  Yemen’s west coast.

More at: https://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-N...This-Year.html

----------


## Firestarter

Several Congressmen believe that they can win votes by insinuating that they want to block the Trump administration’s support for the genocide in Yemen.

The Trump administration threatens to veto a bid by the toothless Congress to end the US’s military support for the coalition's onslaught in Yemen.
The Trump administration claimed Yesterday that the resolution harms the regional relations and efforts to halt “violent extremism”: https://www.presstv.com/Detail/2019/...udi-resolution

----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity



----------


## goldenequity



----------


## Swordsmyth

The attacks on Saudi soil with drones and ballistic missiles will  stop, the Houthis have vowed, if Saudi Arabia will stop its airstrikes  over Yemen, according to Bloomberg, who quoted Yemen Shiite Houthi rebel leader Mahdi al-Mashat, who spoke on Al Masirah TV.

The  Iran-backed Houthis have claimed ownership of the devastating attacks  that crippled Saudi Arabia’s oil infrastructure over the weekend that  took offline 5.7 million barrels per day—which is half of Saudi Arabia’s  total oil production--sending oil prices sharply upward.

More  at:  https://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-N...n-In-Yeme.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yemen's Houthi rebels say they are halting all drone and ballistic  missile attacks on Saudi Arabia and are waiting for a "positive  response."

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/latest-saudi-...125200613.html

----------


## shakey1



----------


## Firestarter

After Saudi Arabia staged a false flag attack, the Pentagon sends additional troops to Saudi Arabia and UAE: https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/...222531776.html


Houthis spokesman Yahya Saree has more or less said that it was an inside Saudi job (for which Iran and/or the Houthis are used for scapegoats); who reportedly said the operation followed _an accurate intelligence operation and advance monitoring and cooperation of honorable people inside the kingdom_

Trump warned the US is locked and loaded for Iran after the attack on Saudi oil fields.
Secretary of State Mike Pompeo tweeted: 


> Iran has now launched an unprecedented attack on the world's energy supply
> There is no evidence the attacks came from Yemen.


CNN National Security Analyst Peter Bergen claimed that while admitting that there was no proof whatsoever, a source in the Gulf region told that the indications were that the attack came from southern Iraq (that isn´t Iran though): https://web.archive.org/web/20190915150049/https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/15/middleeast/saudi-oil-attack-lister-analysis-intl/index.html


According to former US ambassador to Oman, Gary Grappo: 


> I think the Saudi leadership has a great deal of explaining to do that a country that ranks third in terms of total defense spending ... was not able to defend its most critical, and I cant underscore that enough, its most critical oil facility from these kinds of attacks.


 http://archive.is/9AFlw

There are tweets on twitter that the Houthis claim that they are responsible for these attacks hundreds of miles over the border with drones. There is no evidence that these attacks were actually performed by the Houthis, who dont even have the technical ability.
Houthi drones are mostly short-range, up to 186 miles (300km). It´s not clear how Saudi Arabia could have missed these drones travelling literally hundreds of miles into their territory.

The Houthis claimed that they (only) used drones.
Pictures like the following of cruise missiles (thats not a drone!) near the Saudi oil plant were shown for evidence.

----------


## Firestarter

I think that I found THE motive for staging the Aramco oil false false flag – covering up the following 3 part story on how the Pentagon, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and the father of Serbian minister Stefanivic are arming ISIS in Yemen with Serbian weapons.
Government officials from the US, Saudi Arabia and UAE have trafficked at least 3 million pieces of Serbian weapons (mortar shells and rockets) to Yemen and Syria in the last 3 years.

The Pentagon has sent US Special forces to Yemen.
See an American soldier posing with Islamic State terrorists, who are fighting the amazing Houthi rebels.


ISIS terrorists in Yemen have often been pictured with weapons manufactured by the Serbian state-owned arms factory Krusik, for example in a 27 July 2019 propaganda video, which shows weapons purchased by the US government in the hands of the Muslim extermists. An investigative reporter traced this to lot 04/18.
These 82 mm M74HE mortar shells KV, lot 04/18, were purchased by the US company Alliant Techsystems LLC (a subsidiary of ATK Orbital, USA) for the US Government. The exporter was the Serbian state-owned company Jugoimport SDPR, under contract MP00135498.
The contract MP00135498, signed 20 January 2017, for a total of 105,150 82 mm mortar shells “for the needs of the US Government” was worth $8,043,975.

The packing list for the export of 10,500 pcs was signed on 12 February 2018.


A 15 March 2018 e-mail between Jugoimport and Krusik show that the weapons exported to the Afghan National Police (lots 06/18, 07/18 and 08/18) under Pentagon contract W52P1J16D0058-0006 were shipped to storage depot 22 Bunkers, Pol-e Charki, Kabul.
The weaponsin the ISIS video in Yemen, lot 04/18, were shipped to the same address but to end user the Afghan National Army.

On 3 April 2018, Jugoimport SDPR (the exporter) sent an e-mail to the Serbian arms manufacturer Krusik to confirm the shipment on Silk Way West Airlines flight 7L9632 on 15 April 2018 from Belgrade to Kabul-Baku. Silk Way used a special NAG military call sign for this transport. This is a military call sign given by NATO for operation “Resolute Support” in Afghanistan. In other words the weapons were supplied under the cover of NATO.
Silk Way Airlines, which the US Government hired to transport the weapons from Serbia and Bulgaria, is an Azeri state-run company. In 2017, Silk Way Airlines carried out 350 “diplomatic flights” with weapons for terrorists in Syria, Afghanistan, Yemen and Africa. These flights were chartered by the Pentagon, Saudi Arabia and UAE.

The mortar shells featured in the ISIS video in Yemen, lot 04/18, 10,500 pcs., were shipped on a Silk Way Belgrade-Kabul flight for 8 May 2018 to the Afghan National Army (ANA). On the same flight also 2,406 pcs. (lot 06/18) and 2,920 pcs. (lot 07/18) of 82 mm mortar shells were transported to the Afghan National Police (ANP): http://armswatch.com/islamic-state-w...-files-part-1/
(http://web.archive.org/web/20190907181054/http://armswatch.com/islamic-state-weapons-in-yemen-traced-back-to-us-government-serbia-files-part-1/)


In another video, ISIS terrorists were shown with mortar shells 81 mm M72 HE KV. These are from lot 01/18, purchased by the Saudi Ministry of Defence.
As of 1 June 2018, manufacturer Krusik manufactured 11,880 pcs. of 81 mm M72 HE mortar shells, lot 01/18, exporter was the Serbian arms company GIM.


*The Serbian arms company GIM was* *represented by Branko Stefanovic.*
*Branko is the father of the Serbian vice prime minister and interior minister Nebojsa Stefanivic!*


The exporter from Serbia, GIM, signed 4 contracts in 2016 and 2018 with Saudi Arabia for the delivery of 517,000 pcs. of mortar shells from Krusik.
The importers in Saudi Arabia were 2 private companies: Rinad Al Jazira, Saudi Arabia and Larkmont Holdings LTD, an offshore company registered in the British Virgin Islands. The end user was the Ministry of Defence of Saudi Arabia.

There was also an apparent fraud involved (kickbacks and/or money laundering for the father of minister Nebojsa Stefanivic?). GIM purchased weapons from Krusik at a much lower price than normal.
See for example that GIM paid a much lower price per mortar shell than for example the state-owned company Jugoimport SDPR.


The weapons were exported from GIM to Saudi Arabia again on Silk Way Airlines flights, or by sea from the port of Burgas in Bulgaria to Jeddah in Saudi Arabia.
Saudi Arabia has purchased 1,286,462 pcs. of ammunition from the Serbian arms factory Krusik since 2017. This is just a small part of a covert international weapons shipment network for arming terrorists in the Middle East: http://armswatch.com/leaked-arms-dea...-files-part-3/
(http://web.archive.org/save/http://armswatch.com/leaked-arms-dealers-passports-reveal-who-supplies-terrorists-in-yemen-serbia-files-part-3/)

----------


## Swordsmyth

Air strikes blamed on the Saudi-led coalition killed at least 16  people in Yemen's Houthi-controlled Dalea province on Tuesday, two  residents and the Houthi-run al-Masirah TV said.The strikes came  four days after the Houthis, a group aligned with Iran, said they would  stop aiming missile and drone attacks at Saudi Arabia if the Saudi-led  coalition targeting Yemen does the same.
The coalition spokesman  said later on Tuesday that Houthi forces fired a ballistic missile from  Amran, northwest of the capital Sanaa, but it fell inside Houthi  territory in Yemen.
The Houthis this month claimed an assault on  Saudi oil facilities which initially halved the kingdom's production.  Washington and Riyadh blame Iran for that attack.
Al-Masirah TV  said 16 people in one building - including seven children - died in  strikes carried out by the Saudi-led coalition. There was no immediate  comment from the coalition.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/1-air-strikes...111730934.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

The Iranian-aligned Houthis in Yemen have seized a vessel that was  towing a South Korean drilling rig that was in the Red Sea, the  Saudi-led collation said on Monday, in what is an apparent escalation of  tensions in the Middle East following drone attacks and other ship seizures in vital oil shipping lanes. 
The  vessel, the tugboat Rabigh-3, was seized on Sunday, according to the  Saudi coalition as reported by Reuters—a development that was confirmed  by a Houthi official, who said the vessel would be released if the  vessel was confirmed that it was of South Korean origin and not from  “countries of aggression”.


Saudi Coalition spokesperson Colonel Turki al-Malki characterized the incident as a hijacking “by terrorist elements affiliated to the Houthi militia.”
The Rabigh-3 flies under the Saudi Arabian flag. The current destination of the Rabigh-3 is listed as the SALEEF port in Yemen.
South  Korea is demanding the release of its rig and its crew, and Yemeni  Foreign Minister Mohammed Al-Hadrami and South Korean Ambassador Pak  Woongchul are meeting to discuss the incident.

More at: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-G...g-Oil-Rig.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Yemen's Houthi rebels released all three vessels Nov. 19 that they  captured Nov. 17, including a South Korean-flagged tugboat, according to  Houthi and South Korean sources, Al-Jazeera reported Nov. 20.

More at: https://worldview.stratfor.com/situa...d-sea-incident

----------


## Firestarter

In September 2019, it was reported that the amazing Houthis had successfully launched an attack on the Saudi Aramco oil plants in Abqaiq and Khurais.

According to the “reputable” Reuters, earlier this month, in a confidential report by U.N. sanctions monitors it was concluded that the Houthis couldn’t have done this as they don’t believe that “those comparatively sophisticated weapons were developed and manufactured in Yemen”.

On 10 December, U.N. Secretary-General Antonio Guterres told the Security Council that the United Nations was “unable to independently corroborate” that missiles and drones used in the attacks “are of Iranian origin”: https://in.reuters.com/article/uk-sa...-idINKBN1Z72VB


The United Nations Development Programme recently reported that the Coalition’s blockade against Yemen will exacerbate Yemen’s humanitarian crisis and will also make Yemen poorest country in the world by 2022.

The coalition is further increasing its seizure and detention of ships carrying food and fuel into Yemen.
For 40 days, the Coalition has held 13 ships loaded with oil derivatives at sea, preventing them from entering the port of Hodeidah. The UN has already inspected and licensed the ships to be discharged in Hodeidah.

Fuel is needed to generate electricity for hospitals and also for transportation.
Fuel shortages will also lead to power cuts, plunging the Maternity and Childhood Hospital in Amran into darkness and making its life-saving machines inoperable: https://www.mintpressnews.com/yemen-...crisis/262285/


The following is a longer essay that gives some background information on the genocide of Yemen.
The destruction of Yemen was staged after it had made itself the pariah of big oil, after it nationalised its hydrocarbon sector in 2005, and seized oil assets from Hunt Oil and ExxonMobil affiliates.

In March 2015, the bombing campaign against Yemen was intensified to restore puppet President Hadi to power, with the support of the UN, US and UK.
The UN/US/UK-backed Saudi Arabia imposed its complete blockade over North Yemen after the Houthis took control of Sana’a. The land, air, and sea blockades restrict imports and exports, including food, medicine and fuel from entering the country.

The brutal bombing campaign and blockade has resulted in the deaths of hundreds of thousands of Yemenis, with more than ten million Yemenis facing starvation. More than 50,000 child deaths from starvation were recorded in 2017 alone.
The human catastrophe becomes even worse as the “coalition” targets food and water supplies, and hospitals and medical supplies. Yemen relies on imports for 75% of its food, and the blockade has also cut off needed medicines.

The most direct reason for the war against Yemen appears to be the construction of a canal from the Arabian Sea to Yemen.
This canal would bypass the Hormuz Strait, Persian Gulf, and Bab al-Mandab strait into the Red Sea, which would allow increased shipment of Saudi oil. With this canal, they can avoid pricey negotiations with countries to allow their oil to pass.

Donald Trump appears to have profited from the Saudis…
In 2001, the Saudi government bought the entire 45th floor of the Trump World Tower for $4.5 million.
Between 2001 and 2016, the Saudis also paid Trump $5.7 million in various fees.
In 2018, it was reported that a visit from Saudi officials to the Trump International Hotel in New York City boosted its quarterly revenue by 13%, after 2 years of booking decline.
Between October 2016 and March 2017, a lobbying firm connected to the Saudi government paid $270,000 to the Trump International Hotel in Washington DC: http://archive.is/VS95e

----------


## Firestarter

I had already expected that they would claim a massive COVID-19 death toll for Yemen, where more than a thousand children die of starvation every week. Why not blame corona?
A total of 26 coronavirus cases and 6 deaths are reported in Yemen, with our wonderful media getting ready to blame COVID-19 for a “devastating outbreak”.
UN humanitarian aid coordinator for Yemen Lise Grande bizarrely claims that the COVID-19 pandemic spreads “faster and faster” (the massive death toll couldn’t per chance have anything to do with the lack of food or clean drinking water could it?).

In March, the Donald Trump administration announced a drastic cut in aide to Yemen to $73 million.
This month it was announced that the United States will provide an additional $225 million in emergency food aid for Yemen.

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said at a press briefing that the assistance will go to a UN emergency food program in southern Yemen and to a reduced operation in northern Yemen.
Please do NOT pay attention to the fact that North Yemen is the most populated where the population is severely starved (South Yemen has relatively less food shortages): https://www.al-monitor.com/pulse/ori...us-un-aid.html

----------


## Firestarter

Better quick before he’s out the White House…

The Trump administration has approved the sale of more than $23 billion in advanced weapons systems, to the United Arab Emirates.
This includes F-35 fighter jets, valued at $10.4 billion; and
Armed drones, worth $2.97 billon.

This followed the September 2020 agreement between the UAE and Israel; the first of 3 Arab states to make such a move: https://www.reuters.com/article/usa-...-idUSKBN27Q2Q4


The interesting thing about the Trump-Kushner crime syndicate is that you can travel around the world to see them involved in all sorts of corrupt deals, including – ironically – in many Muslim countries.
The United Arab Emirates is home of the brother of Donald’s Education Secretary Betsy DeVos – Erik Prince; and former, exiled King of Spain (and Jerusalem) – Juan Carlos.

The gay paedophile associate of the Emirate Royals – George Nader – in 2016 promised that the crown prince of Abu Dhabi Mohammed bin Zayed, would help get Trump elected.

Thomas J. Barrack has been close friends with Donald Trump since the 1980s.
Barrack’s Colony NorthStar has raised more than $7 billion in investments since Donald Trump was nominated for president by the Republican Party. Almost 24% of that money came from the UAE and Saudi Arabia.

In 2017, Barrack looked for investors to finance his $400 million purchase of the office tower One California Plaza in Los Angeles. Barrack sold a $70 million stake to an Israeli insurance company and another $70 million to a state investment company controlled by the crown prince of Abu Dhabi (the United Arab Emirates): https://www.lawfulpath.com/forum/vie...tart=140#p7114

----------


## Firestarter

The toothless US Congress made some noise but in reality didn't object to the $23 billion arms sale to the genocidal UAE: https://apnews.com/article/israel-un...70da4e900e9f32





> In its 2020 Global Humanitarian Overview, the United Nations Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs (OCHA) said that the war on Yemen “had already caused an estimated 233,000 deaths, including 131,000 from indirect causes such as lack of food, health services, and infrastructure”. To put this devastating number of deaths in perspective, this would be the equivalent of over 2.5 million people killed by war in the United States.
> (...)
> The U.S.-backed Saudi-led coalition has bombed and destroyed vital civilian infrastructure in Yemen. Over half of Yemen’s healthcare facilities have been damaged and closed due to the war. To add to the brutal bombing, the Saudi-led coalition maintains a sea, land, and air blockade on Yemen. The cruel blockade hinders Yemen’s access to food, fuel, medicine, and medical equipment.
> (...)
> Saudi Arabia was the largest importer of weapons globally in 2015–2019 and the United States was its biggest supplier with billions of dollars’ worth of arms sales. In his last days in office, U.S. President Donald Trump is pushing to complete a $500 million arms sale to the Saudi Kingdom and a $23 billion arms sale to the United Arab Emirates.
> (...)
> An article published on September 23, 2020, in Declassified UK, an investigative journalism website, exposed that Saudi combat aircraft pilots continue to receive training in the U.K. by the British Royal Air Force.


 https://www.globalresearch.ca/yemen-...alists/5733697

----------


## AngryCanadian

Yemen could be a flesh point in 2021.

----------


## Firestarter

Oh those horrible Yeminis...
Massively dying and still not bowing down to tyranny!


Because they're not dying fast enough the Trump administration has labelled the Houthis a "terrorist" organisation, which makes it a crime to transport food to the starving population in Houthi-controlled territory.
Or at the very least will make it more difficult to send humanitarian aid to the starving Yemenis.


According to US Congress, this is NO reason for impeachment.
According to our wonderful media this isn't important "news": https://caitlinjohnstone.com/2021/01...-capitol-riot/

----------


## wizardwatson

> Oh those horrible Yeminis...
> Massively dying and still not bowing down to tyranny!
> 
> 
> Because they're not dying fast enough the Trump administration has labelled the Houthis a "terrorist" organisation, which makes it a crime to transport food to the starving population in Houthi-controlled territory.
> Or at the very least will make it more difficult to send humanitarian aid to the starving Yemenis.
> 
> 
> According to US Congress, this is NO reason for impeachment.
> According to our wonderful media this isn't important "news": https://caitlinjohnstone.com/2021/01...-capitol-riot/


How does QAnon et al. explain Trump allowing this ridiculous Yemen war to continue with our support HIS WHOLE TIME IN OFFICE?  This is Trump's final verdict on Yemen?  Now let's not allow any humanitarian aid?  Tens of thousands of dead children?  Who cares?

Trump is just sad.  One of his first acts as Prez was to dance with those bozos.  Now his last act is to help kill with them.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Biden's going to have a lot of fun making the mess in Yemen even worse.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

https://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...d28_story.html

The Biden administration has formally notified Congress that it will remove Yemen’s Houthi rebels from the U.S. government’s list of foreign terrorist organizations, according to three congressional aides and a State Department official, reversing an 11th-hour Trump administration decision that aid groups said would worsen the dire humanitarian situation in the country.

The State Department added the rebel group to a list of official terrorist groups on the day before President Donald Trump left office despite an outcry from humanitarian organizations that said it would make it harder to get food, medical assistance and other basic good to people in Houthi-controlled areas of Yemen.

The Trump administration defended the move as part of a broader pressure campaign against Iran, which backs the Houthis against Yemeni forces supported by Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates and other regional powers.

----------


## Firestarter

The UK/US/UN-backed "coalition" continues the genocide on Yemen.
One way is bombing water facilities, as without clean drinking water, Yemenis can't grow food either and will surely die. Almost 2000 Yemeni water installations (dams, barriers, reservoirs) have been completely or partially destroyed by bombs.

The brutal years-long blockade has also prevented the entry of fuel, which means that a large amount of water pumps can't be used.
According to a representative of the UN’s FAO, the war has left around 20 million Yemenis without drinking water: 


> With the current conflict, the number of people who don’t have access to clean water is believed to be more than 80% of the population.


.
Sana`a’s central water tanks were destroyed by US bombs dropped by Saudi warplanes.
In Sana`a, a city of 4 million, the human catastrophe is disastrous. This year, already dozens of water wells in Sana`a Basin have dried up, leaving thousands of people with only access to polluted water, or if they can afford it water at exorbitant prices.

If the war blockade continues, within 5 years Sanaa won't have access to water: 


> Five years from now, the water in the Sana`a Basin will dry up if the war, siege and current practices in the basin continue.


https://www.mintpressnews.com/can-sa...-knees/278104/

----------


## TheTexan

Yemen might be starving but on the bright side today I found a case of Mt Dew Baja Blast at the store.  They usually only sell that at Taco Bell

----------


## Firestarter

The UN once again warned (or should I say bragged?):



> Nearly 2.3 million children under the age of five in Yemen are projected to suffer from acute malnutrition in 2021, four United Nations agencies warned today. Of these, 400,000 are expected to suffer from severe acute malnutrition and could die if they do not receive urgent treatment.


https://www.globalresearch.ca/genoci...-later/5742875

----------


## Firestarter

Saudi Arabia has banned imports from Lebanon and ordered the Lebanese ambassador out of the country within 48 hours, after footage emerged with the Lebanese Minister George Kordahi criticising the coalition's war against Yemen.
Kordahi called the war “futile”, called for it to end and said that the Houthis are “_defending themselves … against an external aggression_”.

Saudi Arabia also recalled its ambassador and banned Saudis from travelling to Lebanon.
After the Saudis, the Kingdom of Bahrain likewise summoned the Lebanese ambassador to leave the country: https://www.aljazeera.com/economy/20...els-ambassador

----------


## Firestarter

Some "alternative media" argue that it's contradictory that the Yemen genocide, that has resulted in the worst man-made famine of the 21st century, is so blatantly ignored, but we now get a media hysteria over the Russian invasion of Ukraine.

Since March 2015, the UAE/Saudi-led coalition warplanes have executed over 266,000 airstrikes on poor Yemen.
This has resulted in more than a half of million dead Yemenis, most of them dying not as the direct result of the bombs but as a result of the starvation caused by the blockade and the bombing of food and energy.

And obviously the Houthis, because they fight against the psychopaths that rule the oil-rich UAE and Saudi Arabia, are nothing more than "terrorists", so the UN Security Council, this month chaired by the UAE, condemned the Houthis' "cross-border attacks" and extended the arms embargo and travel ban on Yemen, which will make the humanitarian crisis even worse: https://thefreethoughtproject.com/te...uble-standard/



Like the UN, the Biden administration (that like Trump and Obama support the UAE/Saudi's  brutal war) have started new sanctions against "Houthi financiers", which will hamper civilian imports, with more starvation as the result.

In the meantime, the Saudi and Russian relationship has blossomed since the UAE installed Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman as the de facto ruler of Saudi Arabia. Bin Salman first formally met Vladimir Putin in 2015 (when he was just one of the princes of the kingdom): https://archive.ph/1R9hW

----------

